# I am convinced Haitian women have a hair secret....



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 12, 2005)

The reason why I say that is because I know so many Haitian girls that I grew up with in church and school and they literally had either no hair or very short hair when they were younger and now all of the sudden their hair is like shoulder length, bra strap length and even waist length. I really think they are all using something especially the ones that go to my old church. I just can't find out what the secret is. I have asked and they will say nothing. One said she and her sisters use Doo gro I don't buy it for a second. I know there a lot of good Haitian products out there like ( minoval, miss Antilles and Ketty Hair) I don't know if there are any others that are good but can someone please tell me what the secret is. Also I don't think it is hair care that is giving these girls these results. I take care of my hair well and I don't think I can get to bra strap in under a year.


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am not certain that it is a Haitian thing. My two closest friends are Haitian and neither of them have the hair you describe. I give them hair advice based on LHCF. However one of my friend has 2 cousins who have very nice hair. However, the cousins are Haitians who are mixed with French, so they are biracial--hence the ability to retain length. 

Probably one church memeber learne the secrets to hair care and shared it with others in the church--I mean if they are good church going folk, the ought not be selfish.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe they're popping L-cysteine and Surging twice a day...?


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 12, 2005)

I implied to one girl if she was popping pills and she looked at me like I was crazy. She said she does nothing of the sort. How could her hair be 3 inches long last year and now it looks like it is about 15- 20 inches how is this possible. They are so old fashion and I really don't see them sharing hair secrets I more see them sharing where to buy this product they all are using and don't want to share. Believe it or not i have noticed many people like this they don't want to tell their hair secrets, especially if it is a product they know works miracles. I am telling you many other people have noticed this at the church how so many of these girls hairs are growing. And the funny thing it is the popular people and the ones who are quiet like me are still struggling. Just makes me suspicious.


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmmm... interesting. I hope they share their secret if it's so. On the flip side sometimes ladies share their hair growth tips the way they share their salary. They give you just enough to know the ball park but never the _real deal_. They could be following a strict regimen that they either don't want to share or it's too detailed to go through.


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well you know what, their "secret" cannot be any different from what we all know. They probably consume plenty of protein for growth whether through food, supplement or something applied to the scalp and keep the growth they have moist and protected.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 12, 2005)

Ellis said:
			
		

> I know there a lot of good Haitian products out there like ( minoval, miss Antilles and Ketty Hair)



Hey Ellis,

What are these products you mentioned?


----------



## Britt (Jan 12, 2005)

_Meinzzfuture (past FOTM) is Haitian and I don't think she has any secrets . When we used to go the hairdresser I didn't see her use anything out the norm. Her hair is pretty much waist length. _


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 12, 2005)

Classimami the products I mentioned are from france I believe and many Haitians do use them. They are like the WGO and surge of the Haitian culture. I have used them with ok result nothing spectacular. Except for the minoval it did grow the nape of my hair back but I don't use it all over because it has minoxidil in it. Supposedly that breaks your hair off if you stop using it. I stop and my nape is still there so I am not sure but I am not taking any chances.


----------



## Isis (Jan 12, 2005)

Perhaps there are some LHCF Haitian ladies who might know...


----------



## Victory1 (Jan 12, 2005)

They are braiding their hair at night before putting a satin cap on.  It's not a regular braid, it's a bunch of tiny individual stand alone braids (Haitians call it ti tress (pronounced tee-tress)).  It takes about 15 to 45 minutes, depending on how thick and how long your hair is).


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 12, 2005)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> They are braiding their hair at night before putting a satin cap on.  It's not a regular braid, it's a bunch of tiny individual stand alone braids (Haitians call it ti tress (pronounced tee-tress)).  It takes about 15 to 45 minutes, depending on how thick and how long your hair is).



I wonder how braiding nightly helps their hair.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 12, 2005)

Victory how does this aide in hair growth versus just wrapping it up at night. I know as a child my hair did grow alot with "Ti Couri" while using Lwiel Maketi. That is some oil from Haiti which does make the hair grow but it smells 10 times worse the WGO. But I don't think it makes a difference if you braid it up at night or not.


----------



## Carlie (Jan 12, 2005)

If they're braiding their hair in those tiny braids every night, wouldn't it be wavy every day?

 

Ellis, how do you know they just don't have good weaves?  Just curious...


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 12, 2005)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> They are braiding their hair at night before putting a satin cap on. It's not a regular braid, it's a bunch of tiny individual stand alone braids (Haitians call it ti tress (pronounced tee-tress)). It takes about 15 to 45 minutes, depending on how thick and how long your hair is).


Do they do this every night or just once or twice a week?


----------



## sugarsweet (Jan 12, 2005)

Ellis said:
			
		

> The reason why I say that is because I know so many Haitian girls that I grew up with in church and school and they literally had either no hair or very short hair when they were younger and now all of the sudden their hair is like shoulder length, bra strap length and even waist length. I really think they are all using something especially the ones that go to my old church. I just can't find out what the secret is. I have asked and they will say nothing. One said she and her sisters use Doo gro I don't buy it for a second. I know there a lot of good Haitian products out there like ( minoval, miss Antilles and Ketty Hair) I don't know if there are any others that are good but can someone please tell me what the secret is. Also I don't think it is hair care that is giving these girls these results. I take care of my hair well and I don't think I can get to bra strap in under a year.


 
I know doo grow really works for me. I put it on everyday and it has worked wonders for my hair, it increased the growth rate and everything. The oil that I used called DOO GRO Medicated Hair Vitalizer 
Triple Strength for severely damaged hair promotes strong healthy growing hair 4oz

Even if your hair isn't damaged it still works for growing hair.
hopes this helps a little


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 12, 2005)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> They are braiding their hair at night before putting a satin cap on.  It's not a regular braid, it's a bunch of tiny individual stand alone braids (Haitians call it ti tress (pronounced tee-tress)).  It takes about 15 to 45 minutes, depending on how thick and how long your hair is).



I put my hair in rollers every night. I don't know how different it is to braid up your hair. It seems that it's just a method of protection at night.


----------



## Victory1 (Jan 12, 2005)

They're doing it everynight.  You have to moisterize first (your scalp and then your hair).  The braids lock-in moisture and that promotes growth.  It also stops your hair from shedding and thus protecting your ends.

And yes, your hair is wavy.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 12, 2005)

Carlie, I know they are not wearing weaves. Trust me sometimes I purposely sit behind one of them to look closely. I know that is crazy but I'm nosey. Anyways kind of think of it the braiding at night might aid in hair growth because my mom does this and her hair is long but I always considered it to be genetics for her, my grandmother was half Cuban. I may try this and see what happens. The down side is I won't be able to wear my straight styles everyday. Since I do see most of these people only on the weekend I don't know what styles they wear on the weekdays so maybe this is what they do who knows. I will continue my investigation thought. I will not give up until I find out the secret. Also I just remember a conversation I had with this girl who hair was really short also while growing up and is bra strap length now, she was complaining that her hair is breaking and that she thinks it is stress. She was like the product that she usually uses is not working. I asked her what was that and she totally changed the subject on me. That is why I know there is something but no one wants to share. This girl was a member of that church many years ago so someone there probably shared the secret with her.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 12, 2005)

Ellis said:
			
		

> She was like the product that she usually uses is not working. I asked her what was that and she totally changed the subject on me. That is why I know there is something but no one wants to share. This girl was a member of that church many years ago so someone there probably shared the secret with her.



You know, I would probably be agressive about finding out.  I would ask her again, or bring up the subject again.  What about some of the older ladies in the congregation?  Would they help you out if you asked?  Girl you can figure out a way to get that info.


----------



## Carlie (Jan 12, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> You know, I would probably be agressive about finding out. I would ask her again, or bring up the subject again. What about some of the older ladies in the congregation? Would they help you out if you asked? Girl you can figure out a way to get that info.


 Y'all are too funny! I guess it time to break out the Sherlock Holmes gear!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 12, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> Y'all are too funny! I guess it time to break out the Sherlock Holmes gear!



Now girl, you should KNOW that we are crazy when it comes to growing our hair!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 12, 2005)

You know Classimami that is what I will do. I will call her up tonight and bring it up again. I hope she does not get an attitude. I will let you guys know the answer if she gives me one.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe it's not a big secret. Maybe whatever they do just doesn't work for you. I've tried lots of things on this board that provided some people with mega success and left me wondering what the big deal was.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 12, 2005)

Ellis said:
			
		

> You know Classimami that is what I will do. I will call her up tonight and bring it up again. I hope she does not get an attitude. I will let you guys know the answer if she gives me one.



Even if she gets an attitude, that's okay.  Y'all, I'm really not a pushy person (really), but if I saw something dramatic like that (short hair to BSL), I would press her for the info, too.  Start out by complimenting her hair, and share some of your hair frustrations.  Ask her what she does to make her hair look so pretty.  Tell her about this board.  *Anything * to let her know that you are serious about your hair, and want her advice.

Remind her that helping your neighbor is the Christian thing to do.


----------



## Dolapo (Jan 12, 2005)

I want in on this secret too!!!!


----------



## keylargo (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a good friend who's haitian and she has long thick bra-strap length hair. when I first met her, she her hair was shorter but still thick and probably shoulder length. she always wore her hair really in a really curly style. we called her "scary spice" (from Spicegirls) because that's how her hair looked. I just assumed it was genetics and that her mother was mixed. She does not look that mixed and her brother doesn't look mixed at all. 

Now, she wears her hair straight all the time. 

We talk about hair a lot and she never mentioned anything secret. I know she use to go to a dominican salon for a long time to have her hair relaxed and she does not believe in trimming off split ends. She likes to buy stuff from Sallys but I'm not sure what. 

I swear that her hair use to smell like some of the dominican conditioners that I just started using. I asked her if she used any of the dominican conditioners but she really didn't comment on them.....Since she's been wearing her hair straight, I don't smell that conditioner smell anymore.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope you get an answer but some people can be real secretive. I know a girl who has a great head of hair and had to have been on the boards in the past cause she bunned for a year etc. You know just did stuff that no one outside of boards would really think to do. Yet would tell me that it is okay to dye your hair 2x a week if you didn't get the color you wanted or run a no lye perm over a lye to get rid of calcium etc all sorts of stupid ish. Luckily I already knew a lot about hair care pre boards and knew that was off the wall no matter how good and healthy her hair looks.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Jan 12, 2005)

i don't know what secret, if any, there is.

however, i do think it is selfish for one not to share their methods/techniques. someone helped them. i wish they would help you already.

look to the bright side...you are a member of this board and there are a zillion and 1 regimines that you can look at. members are always pushing something that supposedly grows hair.

have you tried surging?


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey y'all, I'm Haitian and I ain't got no secrets...  

All Haitian women don't do the 'ti tress'.....at least no one in my family did that and I don't remember that at all as a child.  I DO remember the l'huil muskati (Haitian castor oil).....that stuff _*stinks*_  . My mom would use it on me when I was a kid from time to time and do hot oil treatment with it. And the one thing that most Haitian women are vigilent about is wrapping with a silk or satin scarf. But honestly, just like all other black women, some of us have long thick hair and a lot of us don't. I think it depends on the family and what hair care techniques are passed down. Every week when I was a kid my mom would wash, deep condition with cholesterol, detangle then braid my hair. She did not use those hair barrettes (those tight balls especially) so there was no tension on my hair. She oiled my scalp, braided it into 5 or 6 fat braids and tied it up every night. 

The only other thing I can tell you is that a lot of Haitian ppl believe in eating their food only. They won't eat out for nothing. I know that's how my family was. Everything was made from scratch, no short cuts. Occasionally she'd buy KFC or some other fried chicken and make some rice or something to go with it. But God forbid I would come home and tell my mother I had a cheeseburger from McDonalds....she'd just scold me     We ate a lot of veggies and meat, beans & legumes and homemade fruit juice.  I had gotten away from that as I got out on my own and now I find myself getting back to that way of eating and I am so much  better for it.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Jan 12, 2005)

I feel you on the eating out thing. My mom is like that and most west indians (traditional ones at least) are like that.


----------



## moneychaser (Jan 12, 2005)

Britt said:
			
		

> _Meinzzfuture (past FOTM) is Haitian and I don't think she has any secrets . When we used to go the hairdresser I didn't see her use anything out the norm. Her hair is pretty much waist length. _


YEP, She swore by Castor Oil I believe


----------



## toinette (Jan 12, 2005)

i'm haitian and the one thing i used to do when i was natural was braid my hair every night. when i was younger, my mom would literally style my hair at night so she wouldnt have to do in the morning before i went to school. so she would grease it, braid it with boul go-go (the little elastics with the balls at the ends), and tie me up in a scarf every night. when i got older and my only style was a puff, i vigilantly greased and braided my hair every night for YEARS, but no scarf tho. so the one thing that most haitians for sure do with natural hair at least is grease and braid every night.

also it doesnt have to be a lot of braids. i used to make 6 to 12 plaits.

with tmy relaxed hair, i just wrapped it because i dont see the point in brading unless u want a wavy style. i dont know if they wrap their relaxed hair in Haiti. any ofthe other haitian ladies know?


----------



## Britt (Jan 12, 2005)

Dana03 said:
			
		

> YEP, She swore by Castor Oil I believe


 _Yeah thats it. Its a castor oil that her grandmother brought back from Haiti for her. She would use once in a while sometimes. Its really heavy and stinky. I know they have the Jamaican castor oil thats black, i think they are similar. _


----------



## toinette (Jan 12, 2005)

i dont know if it's actually castor oil, but lwil maskriti is the bomb. if it didnt smell so bad, i would use it in my hair.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 12, 2005)

I posted this on another board.  Right before I moved to DC.  I was living in Roosevelt, Long Island.  There is a Hatian salon that I went to faithfully every week called Yole's on Nassau Rd in Uniondale.
Wash n' Set-$14
Relaxer-$25
I started going right after my Halle Berry cut.
My hair was the healthiest its ever been and grew really fast while I was going to them.  Every girl you see there had long hair.
When I moved to DC I would drive back up to NY twice a month just to get my hair done by them.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 12, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I posted this on another board.  Right before I moved to DC.  I was living in Roosevelt, Long Island.  There is a Hatian salon that I went to faithfully every week called Yole's on Nassau Rd in Uniondale.
> Wash n' Set-$14
> Relaxer-$25
> I started going right after my Halle Berry cut.
> ...




 Sylver 2 can you pm me with info in Yole, I live in W. Hempstead so I'm very interested.


----------



## daviine (Jan 12, 2005)

nurseN98 said:
			
		

> Hey y'all, I'm Haitian and I ain't got no secrets...
> 
> All Haitian women don't do the 'ti tress'.....at least no one in my family did that and I don't remember that at all as a child.  I DO remember the l'huil muskati (Haitian castor oil).....that stuff _*stinks*_  . My mom would use it on me when I was a kid from time to time and do hot oil treatment with it. And the one thing that most Haitian women are vigilent about is wrapping with a silk or satin scarf. But honestly, just like all other black women, some of us have long thick hair and a lot of us don't. I think it depends on the family and what hair care techniques are passed down. Every week when I was a kid my mom would wash, deep condition with cholesterol, detangle then braid my hair. She did not use those hair barrettes (those tight balls especially) so there was no tension on my hair. She oiled my scalp, braided it into 5 or 6 fat braids and tied it up every night.
> 
> The only other thing I can tell you is that a lot of Haitian ppl believe in eating their food only. They won't eat out for nothing. I know that's how my family was. Everything was made from scratch, no short cuts. Occasionally she'd buy KFC or some other fried chicken and make some rice or something to go with it. But God forbid I would come home and tell my mother I had a cheeseburger from McDonalds....she'd just scold me     We ate a lot of veggies and meat, beans & legumes and homemade fruit juice.  I had gotten away from that as I got out on my own and now I find myself getting back to that way of eating and I am so much  better for it.




I agree.  I don't think I know anyone who puts "ti tress" in their hair.  If I had to guess (assuming there is a secret) I would say that it was l'huile palma christi (balck castor oil) and/or tying hair up at night.  

Otherwise, I'm thinking it's genetics ...some people have it, some people don't.....


----------



## daviine (Jan 12, 2005)

toinette said:
			
		

> i dont know if it's actually castor oil, but lwil maskriti is the bomb. if it didnt smell so bad, i would use it in my hair.



I'm weird but Iove the way it smells....I just wish everyone else felt the same way so I could wear it daily!  

Didn;t Meinzzfuture wear it daily?  I know one of my students does....she has beautiful hair....I'm not sure if that's the reason why...but I can't wait for her to grow up and reap the benefits of all the good care her mother is taking of her hair!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 12, 2005)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> They are braiding their hair at night before putting a satin cap on.  It's not a regular braid, it's a bunch of tiny individual stand alone braids (Haitians call it ti tress (pronounced tee-tress)).  It takes about 15 to 45 minutes, depending on how thick and how long your hair is).



This reminds me of something a Grenadian (sp) man told me once when I was younger and I wanted my hair to grow long. He said: If you want your hair to grow long you should braid it every night. So maybe that's just a version of a protected hair style? The old school version 
I think I'll try braiding every night and oiling my hair like I usually do before.


----------



## daviine (Jan 12, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I posted this on another board.  Right before I moved to DC.  I was living in Roosevelt, Long Island.  There is a Hatian salon that I went to faithfully every week called Yole's on Nassau Rd in Uniondale.
> Wash n' Set-$14
> Relaxer-$25
> I started going right after my Halle Berry cut.
> ...



I'm wondering if Yole's is a franchise.....I know of at least one Yole's in Brooklyn and I think there is one in Queens.  There is also one in Baldwin, and I think Westbury........  I definitely know that there is more than one.....


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

sugarsweet said:
			
		

> I know doo grow really works for me. I put it on everyday and it has worked wonders for my hair, it increased the growth rate and everything. The oil that I used called DOO GRO Medicated Hair Vitalizer
> Triple Strength for severely damaged hair promotes strong healthy growing hair 4oz
> 
> Even if your hair isn't damaged it still works for growing hair.
> hopes this helps a little



I had gone to the beauty supply store one evening and asks this girl who works there about Doo Gro. She said that she didn't use the oil but used the grease (the same name as the one you referred too above).  She has a short hair cut with the back shaven and she said that it worked but a little too well.  She said her hair grew extremely fast and she had to cut it once every two weeks.  She stopped using it because of this.

-Ebony


----------



## ccd (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, I don't know why they wouldn't share but I know some folks are funny with info....not everyone wants to give out what the know....OH well!!!! Lucky for you, you have LHCF

I am Haitian....
Anyway, as a youngster...my mom did braid my hair....cornrows sometimes, and plaits depending....we use Huile Masketi also....But ALSo...MOule d Bouef ( the spelling? please forgive me)  thats Bone Marrow I believe...my grandma and my aunts were big fans.....that actually smells nice

Braid AND a scarf where a big deal growing up...my granny would always beef with me ( as a teenager, when I started taking care of my hair) about sleeping with my hair (lage) meaning out in the open air...she said that was NO GOOD.... of course...I did what I wanted ( as a stubborn little women) and definitely suffered the consequences

PLEASE NOTE  my hair was natural, thick and shoulder length otherwise mom pressed my hair on special occassions .....until I was thirteen or fourteen 
( At 13/14 I WENT Crazy...relaxed it THEN cut and curlied it a year later.... hated it and re/relaxed it a short time later....I Know, I know, what the 
H*##...)

ALSO Mom did hair treatments with mayo (sometimes mayo and egg)
and an avocado mixture

 ( I WAS LIKE HUUUUhhh ....as a kid) I think she let in sit in my hair overnight sometimes 
Man, come to think of it.....they were good to me ( ah well)


The only "secret" which you all know is ...

1.protect those ends.....

2.handle with care when combing and/or brushing

3.wrap hair when you sleep ( with scarf and braids...the only thing here is that they would use those cotton scarves......eeekk!!!, we all know better right 

4.eat well

5.drink water...keep your body right, minimal sodas NO CAFFIENNE....
usually juices  ( homemade was the best but of course Americanization got you drinkin' /feenin Hawaian Punch or something like that 


6. maybe nutrients but that is something I learned as an adult ( specific vitamins that effect hair)


But like someone mentioned earlier...I think it depends on what you do and how you treat your hair daily...more than any secret product that effects your hairgrowth and maintanence ( in my case I went from taking care of it to then blow drying with a comb attach, curling irons and air drying my hair without proper mositurization ( Aka..went downhill ) and my hair suffered the consequences)

GOOD LUCK finding out what those ladies use...but you've got a wealth of info here......


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 12, 2005)

ccd said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know why they wouldn't share but I know some folks are funny with info....not everyone wants to give out what the know....OH well!!!! Lucky for you, you have LHCF
> 
> I am Haitian....
> Anyway, as a youngster...my mom did braid my hair....cornrows sometimes, and plaits depending....we use Huile Masketi also....But ALSo...MOule d Bouef ( the spelling? please forgive me)  thats Bone Marrow I believe...my grandma and my aunts were big fans.....that actually smells nice
> ...


 

Possibly a stupid question, but where do you buy the Huile Masketi  and MOule d Bouef


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 12, 2005)

daviine said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if Yole's is a franchise.....I know of at least one Yole's in Brooklyn and I think there is one in Queens.  There is also one in Baldwin, and I think Westbury........  I definitely know that there is more than one.....




I hope they are spreading.
Hurry and get down to DC.


----------



## ccd (Jan 12, 2005)

ShortyDooWhop said:
			
		

> Possibly a stupid question, but where do you buy the Huile Masketi  and MOule d Bouef





No not at all a silly ?  I would love to know...unfortunately, I have no idea...I would think in Brooklyn or Queens where there is a large Haitian pop.....

Haitian Brooklynite/Queenies...help us out??  

I'll ask my mom or aunts if they know..... otherwise I think people probably get it from Haiti when relatives go back and forth...


----------



## HWAY (Jan 12, 2005)

In jersey, the Moule De Bouef is found where the Ketty hair products are.


----------



## ccd (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok...well, I got the scoop from my mom...

Grandma use to make her own Moelle Du Boeff....(WOW...I say) she went to the butcher asked for Bone Marrow ( I guess the specific bone or section) then boilled it and took what ever seperated  from the bone or whatever...thats the marrow...and she added her petroleum and other ingredients)


so Im searchin the net HERES what I found

http://64.70.210.177/Supply/Hair Care/kettyhair1.html


----------



## ccd (Jan 12, 2005)

This might be the secret...... a capilary lotion similar to Alter Egos but WAYYYYY cheaper

http://64.70.210.177/images/0012217L.jpg


----------



## pebbles (Jan 12, 2005)

What secrets? I'm Haitian. I think someone forgot to let me in on that secret! LOL! 
Does any store carry Moelle de beouf in the US other than the little Haitian boutiques? I've never seen it here. My cousin brings some of the oil for me when she comes from Haiti, but that's it.


----------



## Honey Vibe (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll bet they are just minimalists.  

1) eat your vegetables, drink your water (they're cheaper than moon pies & soda  anyway)
2) trim your hair to keep it presentable and neat
3) wash your hair and comb it, to be presentable and neat

Salons and "hair regimes" are not proven to make hair grow faster than just ... leaving hair alone!


----------



## ccd (Jan 12, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> What secrets? I'm Haitian. I think someone forgot to let me in on that secret! LOL!
> Does any store carry Moelle de beouf in the US other than the little Haitian boutiques? I've never seen it here. My cousin brings some of the oil for me when she comes from Haiti, but that's it.




Check out the website above...they have moeullevegetal 
( never heard of that one)

http://64.70.210.177/Supply/Missantilles/0012711.html


----------



## Lucia (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm Haitian and I know the braiding, moisterizing/oiling with scarf at night is key but the products and the fresh food diet we have helps a bunch. The l'huile masqueti and moille de bouef are  the bomb for real that stuff will make anybodys hair grow. Before I jacked myself up I had thick BSL natural hair. I mean we eat alot of corn based foods= mais moulin, acasent, la boullie, protein= beans, fish, chicken, lots of vegetables and fruits and in my family we eat avocados like it's the last avocado in the world. It's hard to find the products here in the states all the time so I've found passible substitues like WGO, lano lustre, monoi which also comes from Haiti too not just Tahiti.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm Haitian and I know the braiding, moisterizing/oiling with scarf at night is key but the products and the fresh food diet we have helps a bunch. The l'huile masqueti and moille de bouef are  the bomb for real that stuff will make anybodys hair grow. Before I jacked myself up I had thick BSL natural hair. I mean we eat alot of corn based foods= mais moulin, acasent, la boullie, protein= beans, fish, chicken, lots of vegetables and fruits and in my family we eat avocados like it's the last avocado in the world. It's hard to find the products here in the states all the time so I've found passible substitues like WGO, lano lustre, monoi which also comes from Haiti too not just Tahiti. THere's a bunch of Haitian oils, How about stil bepan? anybody use this? It worked great for me but I can't find it anywhere.
I'll tell people if they really want to know but I get strange looks once I translate what it really is then  they're like you put what on your hair?


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 12, 2005)

Lucia you can translate because I want to know. I am also Haitian but I don't know all these terms that some of you have mentioned. I bet you some of these products are what these girls are using. But the thing is you have to have a family member going to Haiti to get them I think. Actually there is a Haitian store near me called Milli Millo I will check tommorrow if they have the Luile Maskiti. I know as a child that made my hair grow a lot it just smelled awful. I'll use anything now that will make it grow back from the cut I just got.


----------



## daviine (Jan 12, 2005)

Moelle de boeuf?  Hmmmmmm.....  I wish my grandmother made her own...I love this thread.   I get my l'huile from Haiti.  Does anyone know where I can get "REAL" bone marrow from in Brooklyn?  

Thanks......


----------



## Lucia (Jan 12, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> I'm Haitian and I know the braiding, moisterizing/oiling with scarf at night is key but the products and the fresh food diet we have helps a bunch. The l'huile masqueti and moille de bouef are  the bomb for real that stuff will make anybodys hair grow. Before I jacked myself up I had thick BSL natural hair. I mean we eat alot of corn based foods= mais moulin, acasent, la boullie, protein= beans, fish, chicken, lots of vegetables and fruits and in my family we eat avocados like it's the last avocado in the world. It's hard to find the products here in the states all the time so I've found passible substitues like WGO, lano lustre, monoi which also comes from Haiti too not just Tahiti. THere's a bunch of Haitian oils, How about stil bepan? anybody use this? It worked great for me but I can't find it anywhere.
> I'll tell people if they really want to know but I get strange looks once I translate what it really is then  they're like you put what on your hair?


Stil bepan is just the name no trans. 
L'huile masqueti= maqsueti oil only available if someone gets it from a Haiti or a Haitian store. 
Moille de bouef=cow bone marrow (yes it really has it in there it's not just the name) 
maybe there is an online source.  Did you ladies know that Mexicans have a "hair vitamin" that makes their hair grow like a weed.   
hth


----------



## DragonPearl (Jan 12, 2005)

The oil you're talking about is oil of Palma Christi, aka Castor oil.  We already had a thread on this:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=22717&highlight=castor

Toward the end of the thread, someone gives the name and phone number of the Haitian drugstore in Brooklyn where you can purchase the Haitian made Castor oil.  I do remember hearing a lot about moelle de boeuf i.e. beef bone marrow as a hair growth product, but I personally have never tried.


----------



## DragonPearl (Jan 12, 2005)

By the way, Castor oil stinks to high heaven.  My husband can't stand it so I have to dilute it when I use it. :-(


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 12, 2005)

When you guys mention castor oil... is it solid like grease or in a liquidy form???


----------



## toinette (Jan 12, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> When you guys mention castor oil... is it solid like grease or in a liquidy form???



it's a thick liquid...


----------



## Isis (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe we all need to use castor oil more than we are using it.  There are some great threads on castor oil and hair growth.


----------



## Nenah (Jan 13, 2005)

I would like to use this castor oil any one have the address in Brooklyn.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> By the way, Castor oil stinks to high heaven.  My husband can't stand it so I have to dilute it when I use it. :-(




Yes, the one made in Haiti is excellent, but Lord KNOWS, I can't stand the smell!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2005)

ccd said:
			
		

> Check out the website above...they have moeullevegetal
> ( never heard of that one)
> 
> http://64.70.210.177/Supply/Missantilles/0012711.html



Yeah, I know that one. The one my cousine brings me is different than this one.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Jan 13, 2005)

Maybe the Hatian women's hair secret is: they have no secret. If they don't excessively style and put all kinds of products in their hair perhaps it works all the better for them. One of my closest friends is always on the latest faster-hair-growing-product bandwagon. She's got tons of that stuff and, although her hair looks nice, it doesn't seem to be benefitting from half the things she uses in it. Less is more, perhaps?


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Jan 13, 2005)

daviine said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if Yole's is a franchise.....I know of at least one Yole's in Brooklyn and I think there is one in Queens. There is also one in Baldwin, and I think Westbury........ I definitely know that there is more than one.....


There is a Yole's here in Bridgeport, CT. I know of a Hatian young lady that goes there regularly.


----------



## karla1908 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Ladies. I have been a member of the board for a short time, I was a "lurking" around here off and on in the past. I think there is no secret. For those of us that are not Haitan, our mothers did the same thing with us...if you will just think back. When I was growing up, my mother oiled my hair on a regular basis (with whatever kind of oil), put it in plats and tied up every night. We didn't eat out alot. We ate lots of protein and vegetables...lots of vegetables. We drank plenty of water on a daily basis and played all day long (exercise).

If you ladies will think back, I believe most of us had healthy hair growing up. The growing up regimen was: protected styles (plats, protects ends and helps the hair hold moisture), oil (grease), scarfs for protecting the hair while you sleep (although, for our mothers...they were doing this so that they would not have to fool with our hair in the mornings). We ate plenty of vegetables and protein and drank plenty of water. Played all day long.

I know if you think back you will remember.

The damage started when we reached puberty and wanted to do "our own hair". We ate more junk food and drank less water and were less active.

If we can get back to what use to work and add some new products that are healthy for our hair, maybe we can reach our goals. Maybe the secret is something we already know. Care for your scalp constantly, moisture and seal the ends, plat the hair at night and wrap with a satin scarf to protect. 

We already know how to make hair grow...clean it, protection and moisture of the ends will add length.

I'm trying to get there...


----------



## blkmaryland (Jan 13, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Did you ladies know that Mexicans have a "hair vitamin" that makes their hair grow like a weed.
> hth



All right...just call me "Gulliable".......what's the vitamin?  Or did you throw that out there for bait....


----------



## chanou (Jan 13, 2005)

Hyey I'm Haitian and there's no secret.

However, When I was natural I usedt o braid my hair in plaits everynite, moisturize with castor oil and it grew... I had shoulder length natural hair in no time. 

I think the only secret might be the castor oil- There's  a big difference in the cator oil that a family member makes or buy from haiti and the one from the store. I've seen women make it in Haiti and they throw all sort of other stuff in the oil while making it- This is why I think it stinks more than the store bought one.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Jan 13, 2005)

ok now u know i am a pj. so do i need to buy one of these oils or what?


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 13, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> in my family we eat avocados like it's the last avocado in the world.



  
I used to get mad when every once in a while my mom would buy only a small one cause all the rest weren't good......then she'd give me one puny lil piece.  A sister would be *fuming*

But it seems like I need to take a trip down to BK to get some castor oil. Doing the hot oil treatment with it really did make my hair nice. And I never even heard of the moelle de beouf.....you learn something new everyday


----------



## Isis (Jan 13, 2005)

chanou said:
			
		

> Hyey I'm Haitian and there's no secret.
> 
> However, When I was natural I usedt o braid my hair in plaits everynite, moisturize with castor oil and it grew... I had shoulder length natural hair in no time.
> 
> I think the only secret might be the castor oil- There's a big difference in the cator oil that a family member makes or buy from haiti and the one from the store. *I've seen women make it in Haiti and they throw all sort of other stuff in the oil while making it- This is why I think it stinks more than the store bought* one.


So do you know what the other stuff women might throw into the oil?  My imagination is running wild here.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay y'all, I'm really curious about the black castor oil/palma christi.  Where can I get in online?


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ellis said:
			
		

> She said she does nothing of the sort. How could her hair be 3 inches long last year and now it looks like it is about 15- 20 inches how is this possible...
> Just makes me suspicious.



It does seem like she has stumbled across a secret that she isn't sharing with you. That's a *lot* of growth for just one year.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm haitian too and I don't think there's a secret.. but I do know that my hair was its longest right b4 i got a relaxer and started doing my own hair.  When I first relaxed my hair, it was bs length.  Then I decided I was grown (at 10 yrs old mind you) and cut the back of my hair, curling it with a hot curler EVERYDAY, and doing the tightest pony tails you ever saw b/c I thought it was cute.

Oh and the l'huile maskuite (sp?) is like the sh*t for haitians.  Everyone who is haitian has used it sometime in their life or has heard relatives recommend it countless times.  

I have never heard of the bone marrow b4,but maybe I did and just didn't know what they were talking about b/c it's just now I'm finding out what a lot of things mean in english.



			
				daviine said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if Yole's is a franchise.....I know of at least one Yole's in Brooklyn and I think there is one in Queens.  There is also one in Baldwin, and I think Westbury........  I definitely know that there is more than one.....




Ur right.. I just posted on the other board that they are everywhere now... I live in westbury and that one sprouted up a couple of years ago.. The one in brooklyn is the newest one that opened up about 2 years ago i think.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Jan 14, 2005)

karla1908 said:
			
		

> For those of us that are not Haitan, our mothers did the same thing with us...if you will just think back. When I was growing up, my mother oiled my hair on a regular basis (with whatever kind of oil), put it in plats and tied up every night. We didn't eat out alot. We ate lots of protein and vegetables...lots of vegetables. We drank plenty of water on a daily basis and played all day long (exercise).



This is true...my hair was "plaited" and "greased" every night.  My mom only used castor oil when we had colds though {it was the kind from the store though}.  My hair was healthy-for the most part-but never really long...but then again I started "combing" my own hair "early."


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 15, 2005)

this is a GREAT thread! is ther anywhere to but the black castor oil via internet??


----------



## carletta (Jan 15, 2005)

ok, I did a search on black castor oil and found this site - *BLACKHERBALS.COM * it had some useful info I thought. you guy might want to look here


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 15, 2005)

What's the difference in black castor oil and regular castor oil that you can find at a beauty supply store???   Is black castor oil suppose to enhance growth or something???  How would you  guys compare this castor oil with Wild Growth Oil???


----------



## Lucia (Jan 15, 2005)

blkmaryland said:
			
		

> All right...just call me "Gulliable".......what's the vitamin?  Or did you throw that out there for bait....


I've been searching for that vitmin myself for 1 year now some Mexicans know about most don't .  A girl was supposed to get it from a family member and give some to me but he didn't  any. I know it exists b/c her hair had broken off to neck length and now its tailbone she has 3bc hair.  Ill keep searching though.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 15, 2005)

blkmaryland said:
			
		

> All right...just call me "Gulliable".......what's the vitamin?  Or did you throw that out there for bait....


I've been searching for that vitmin myself for 1 year now some Mexicans know about most don't .  A girl was supposed to get it from a family member and give some to me but he didn't  any. I know it exists b/c her hair had broken off to neck length and now its tailbone she has 3bc hair.  Ill keep searching though.  There's this new treatment called cre-c 18005635828 if you don't speak spanish get a friend to help you out. I going to check it out if its not too expensive then ill try it.


----------



## HWAY (Jan 16, 2005)

I founf Moelle de Bouef at Guesso.com or type Betty Hutton Hair Pomade.


----------



## Growingitlong (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks HWay.  I checked it out.  I find it a bit expensive though.  But the link said they do not have in stock.  Maybe that is a good sign that this Moelle de bouef is really good.
Here it is http://guesso.com/noname543.html


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 17, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> I've been searching for that vitmin myself for 1 year now some Mexicans know about most don't . A girl was supposed to get it from a family member and give some to me but he didn't any. I know it exists b/c her hair had broken off to neck length and now its tailbone she has 3bc hair. Ill keep searching though. There's this new treatment called cre-c 18005635828 if you don't speak spanish get a friend to help you out. I going to check it out if its not too expensive then ill try it.


 
Lucia, is there a way u can find out what the vitamin was from the girl that was suppose to give it to you???


----------



## iCandey (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you recall the name of the vitamin?


----------



## carletta (Jan 18, 2005)

hey!!!!! WHAT ABOUT THAT *VITAMIN ????????????*


----------



## Sade7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, what's up with the vitamin..... I wanna know too.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 19, 2005)

Ladies I think I discovered the secret. I saw one of my cousins yesterday and her hair grew like crazy, she had a Halle Berry cut and now it is like an ear length bob in less then 6 months i believe. I asked her what she was using and she was like this thing called Keralong Gamme and another product called cheveux pousse. I am not accurate with the names but I have a site she gave me to see the products. She said alot of Haitians are sweating these products and you would never know cause they don't share their secrets. I told her that was so true. Well here is the site but the only problem is that it is in french but some of the descriptions are in english. I see alot of interesting products for hair growth here so I will be giving some a try. So I think I discovered the secret and I am sharing so I hope you all enjoy the site. Here it is 

http://www.extrait-good.com/product_info.php/products_id/38


----------



## hotshot (Jan 19, 2005)

hmm. no only if i could properly read french!


----------



## blkmaryland (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay....I cut and pasted the information into a translation website and it came out with an ok translation....enough to sorta give us an idea of what the products are and do.

Here it is:

The Vegemoelle, origin substance vegetable, possess a very near composition of the animal moelle.  The proposed treatments in this range contain 2% of oily extract of Végémoelle and allow treating efficiently the hair more very drier, more split, more done root canal work on, breaking.  

The ointment KERALONG to the Végémoelle, powder of quinquina and Vitamin HAS, rich in phospholipides, draft the dull, done root canal work on hair, subjected to the various aggressions.  The powder of quinquina possesses property antiseptiques that help the purification of hairy leather.  The conjugated action of these three elements (Végémoelle, quinquina and Vitamin HAS) contributes to return to the hair his natural structure, be forces, shininess, flexibility.  Usage: To Deposit a small quantity of ointment in the palm of the hand and rub end of the fingers.  Mass delicately hairy leather, then to divide up on the body of the hair.  NOT TO RINSE.  90 ml.


----------



## Tai (Jan 19, 2005)

Keralong has their own website in English that tells you about their products.  www.keralong.com


----------



## _lovelyness (Jan 19, 2005)

hotshot said:
			
		

> hmm. no only if i could properly read french!


I can translate it for y'all if you want    I live in france.

My hairdresser told me about a haitian product that is supposed to promote hair growth like crazy. it's called minoval. Unfortunatly I couldn't put my hands on it. The lady at the haitian store told me it was out of stock, and that alot of people have been asking for it.

EDIT : oops, i didn't see someone had already translated it


----------



## carletta (Jan 19, 2005)

Ellis said:
			
		

> Ladies I think I discovered the secret. I saw one of my cousins yesterday and her hair grew like crazy, she had a Halle Berry cut and now it is like an ear length bob in less then 6 months i believe. I asked her what she was using and she was like this thing called Keralong Gamme and another product called cheveux pousse. I am not accurate with the names but I have a site she gave me to see the products. She said alot of Haitians are sweating these products and you would never know cause they don't share their secrets. I told her that was so true. Well here is the site but the only problem is that it is in french but some of the descriptions are in english. I see alot of interesting products for hair growth here so I will be giving some a try. So I think I discovered the secret and I am sharing so I hope you all enjoy the site. Here it is
> 
> http://www.extrait-good.com/product_info.php/products_id/38





  sounds good ! but.........have you found out anymore about that vitamin ...... you know I gotta irritate u about this  oke:  !!!


----------



## carletta (Jan 19, 2005)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> I can translate it for y'all if you want    I live in france.
> 
> My hairdresser told me about a haitian product that is supposed to promote hair growth like crazy. it's called minoval. Unfortunatly I couldn't put my hands on it. The lady at the haitian store told me it was out of stock, and that alot of people have been asking for it.
> 
> EDIT : oops, i didn't see someone had already translated it



OK,OK ! Ya'll know the PRODUCT J.U.N.K.I.E  in me HAD to look this up ! I might try to get me some of this from NATUREmd.net for 8.50 cheap!!!!!!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 19, 2005)

The minoval is a great product but it has minoxidil in it . According to studies Minoxidil is to be used forever or else the hair you grew will fall out. Now I have used minoval in the nape of my hair and it grew back with a quickness but I never put it all over and I have stopped for a couple of weeks and nothing has happened. So I am not sure if this is only for people who are balding that need to depend on it  for the hair to countinue growing or for all individuals. It has 2% minoxidil and it also says you have to continue using it on the bottle to keep the hair growing. It only took me two weeks to start seeing hair growth in the nape and I had lost my hair back there and for months it stayed like that. With the winter weather and my wool coat it is starting to break again so I am starting to use the minoval more again and I already see improvement.


----------



## carletta (Jan 19, 2005)

Ellis said:
			
		

> The minoval is a great product but it has minoxidil in it . According to studies Minoxidil is to be used forever or else the hair you grew will fall out. Now I have used minoval in the nape of my hair and it grew back with a quickness but I never put it all over and I have stopped for a couple of weeks and nothing has happened. So I am not sure if this is only for people who are balding that need to depend on it  for the hair to countinue growing or for all individuals. It has 2% minoxidil and it also says you have to continue using it on the bottle to keep the hair growing. It only took me two weeks to start seeing hair growth in the nape and I had lost my hair back there and for months it stayed like that. With the winter weather and my wool coat it is starting to break again so I am starting to use the minoval more again and I already see improvement.


 
ellis,( you read my mind !!! ) did I understand this correctly ..... if you already have growing hair it should just grow it out longer and not fall out? ( this is for those who are not balding, correct?


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 19, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> ellis,( you read my mind !!! ) did I understand this correctly ..... if you already have growing hair it should just grow it out longer and not fall out? ( this is for those who are not balding, correct?



Bald people use it to but I think they are the ones who must depend on it to keep the hair they grew. But if you are not balding I don't think you would loose the hair. I used this on my sides also and I stopped when that grew in and they are still there. I have heard of people using it all over but I have yet to do so. Also it is a liquid so if you are relaxed you may not like that too much cause you must use it twice a day everyday to get the best results. If you are not consistent with this product you will not see the results quickly.


----------



## carletta (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks girl ! now ya know I'm gonna order this right now    !


----------



## _lovelyness (Jan 19, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> thanks girl ! now ya know I'm gonna order this right now    !



Are you going to but it online ? Cuz if that is the case, I wouldn't mind the link to the website.


----------



## carletta (Jan 19, 2005)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> Are you going to but it online ? Cuz if that is the case, I wouldn't mind the link to the website.




yeah, i'm going to order mine from www.naturemd.net - this will be the first time ordering anything from them, so we'll see how it goes! by the way, Ellis where do you get your minoval from ?


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 19, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> yeah, i'm going to order mine from www.naturemd.net - this will be the first time ordering anything from them, so we'll see how it goes! by the way, Ellis where do you get your minoval from ?




My moms friend bought some from Haiti. I get it from her for $10 bucks.


----------



## ethiokee (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow.  This is a really great thread.  I told myself I was going to sleep no later than 11pm.  I am still up because of this thread.  Does anyone know of any Haitian markets and/or Dominican supply stores in the Atlanta area?  Does the bone marrow and black castor oil serve the same purpose?  Is one better than the other? I was in Haiti for a week back in 2001 and in Dominican Republic for 3 months back in 2000-2001.  I had just gone natural then and didn't know what I was doing.  If only I can turn back time, I would have stocked up.  Those are the two countries that obviously have some answers to hair growth.  Although when I was completely natural, my hair was pretty healthy and that I attribute to healthy diet (lots of raw vegetables), lots of water, vitamins and exercise.    Now I am in transition.  My new growth is pretty healthy, I'm just trying to get my natural legnth back that I lost when I permed my hair this past summer.  I currently have twists extinsions that will come out in February.


----------



## iCandey (Jan 20, 2005)

I ordered the mOELLE De Bouef and the minoval...I will let you all know the progress.....  I caved in since I am part of the brastrap by 06..


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm really interested in the Minoval, Masketi and Keralong.  Can someone post ingredients when the products arrive?  Thanks


----------



## hotshot (Jan 20, 2005)

i am now interested in minoval too. perhaps a future replacement for surge and the indian vitamin H tonic i started using again.


----------



## chanou (Jan 20, 2005)

hotshot said:
			
		

> i am now interested in minoval too. perhaps a future replacement for surge and the indian vitamin H tonic i started using again.



I used minoval from the time I was 13 to 18-  I always had about an inch of new growth a month but I was never able to retained length because of course I would get a retouch every 4-5 weeks. It's kind of tingly.. and it's in  all the beauty supply stores in Miami.

I 'm ashamed to say that I've been using the Keralong "L'huile de Karite" don't know what it means... (wasn't trying to keep it a secret), an aunt sent me small bottle. I added it to my castor and wildgrowth oil concoction. I haven't been paying much attention to my hair because I'm transitionning and always in braids.


----------



## _lovelyness (Jan 20, 2005)

chanou said:
			
		

> I 'm ashamed to say that I've been using the Keralong "L'huile de Karite" don't know what it means... (wasn't trying to keep it a secret), an aunt sent me small bottle. I added it to my castor and wildgrowth oil concoction. I haven't been paying much attention to my hair because I'm transitionning and always in braids.



"Beurre de karité" means shea butter in french. 
"Huile" means oil.
So that keralong product you have, is shea oil


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jan 20, 2005)

I mix FNWL's shea oil into my moisturizing conditioners. Whoo hoo! I have access to a Hatian hair secret!


----------



## DMarie (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Ellis

Thanks for all of the information.  BUT  I tried to order from extrait-good.com and couldn't get my order processed cause the site never allowed me to get pass the shipping info section.  It stated that my address info indicated a invalid zone for shipping method selected and that the only shipping method was colissimo.

Do you know where the items would be shipped from??  I don't think they ship to the United States.  I live in CA.  Where does your cousin live that allows her to order from this site?

Oh well !!  My only other option to order Keralong products seems to be through Guesso.com.  They are out of the hair tonic and their prices are twice as much!! They want 8.49 for the hairdress which cost only 4.80 @extrait-good.  

Does anyone else know where I could get the Keralong products from via the internet????????

dmarie


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 20, 2005)

iCandey said:
			
		

> I ordered the mOELLE De Bouef and the minoval...I will let you all know the progress.....  I caved in since I am part of the brastrap by 06..




 Where did you order your minoval from?


----------



## beawo (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah this is a really good thread. Are there any other sites to order these products because all the sites mentioned don't ship to Australia.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Jan 20, 2005)

Wildchild- I've seen Minovil in the bss in NYC, two days ago I saw it in the BSS on Fordham road close to Webster Ave in the Bronx. HTH.


----------



## hotshot (Jan 20, 2005)

cutebajangirl said:
			
		

> Wildchild- I've seen Minovil in the bss in NYC, two days ago I saw it in the BSS on Fordham road close to Webster Ave in the Bronx. HTH.



oh REALLY? hmm, i live in the bronx now. ive really been good and havent bought something since sept. . .


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 20, 2005)

DMarie said:
			
		

> Hi Ellis
> 
> Thanks for all of the information.  BUT  I tried to order from extrait-good.com and couldn't get my order processed cause the site never allowed me to get pass the shipping info section.  It stated that my address info indicated a invalid zone for shipping method selected and that the only shipping method was colissimo.
> 
> ...


 

My cousin lives in Boston and she orders from there. I will ask her how it went through. I need to make an order myself but I have not had the time.  I noticed you can email them on the contact us list. I did not see a number. I don't think they are in the U.S though. Also you can try www.Keralong.com to get the products to but I think it is more expensive.


----------



## daviine (Jan 20, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi beawo!  

Long time no see!


----------



## Leslie_C (Jan 20, 2005)

is minoval a topical treatment? what section of the bss would it be in?


----------



## DMarie (Jan 20, 2005)

Ellis

I have tried using the link to shop online that is on the keralong website but it doesn't work.  Also, I did see the contact us link and I did send them a email earlier today before I made my post.  Hopefully they will get back to me.

I hope you have more success than I seem to be having.

dmarie


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jan 20, 2005)

Have you ladies tried this link?

http://www.michelinedeparis.com


----------



## DMarie (Jan 21, 2005)

Champagne_Wishes said:
			
		

> Have you ladies tried this link?
> 
> http://www.michelinedeparis.com





I have tried this site already too.  It doesn't carry the products that I wanted to order.

Thanks anyway.

dmarie


----------



## beawo (Jan 21, 2005)

daviine said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say hi beawo!
> 
> Long time no see!


Thanks for the welcome back. I have being here but just lurking I was natural for a year and a half but got my hair relaxed again because it was too difficult trying to manage my natural hair. 

I tried that Micheline de Paris site and they don't ship to Australia either.


----------



## carletta (Jan 21, 2005)

beawo said:
			
		

> Yeah this is a really good thread. Are there any other sites to order these products because all the sites mentioned don't ship to Australia.




hey sweetie, try www.naturemd.net


----------



## beawo (Jan 22, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> hey sweetie, try www.naturemd.net


I tried the site but they too don't ship to Australia. Its so unfair! I tried emailing Guesso for the products and they don't have the vegemoelle but they have the Minoval, I think they might be able to ship it to Australia, not sure yet.


----------



## iCandey (Jan 24, 2005)

I got my stuff from guesso.  I cant believe it came so fast....i will use the minoval on my broken spot and the bouffe on the rest and maybe mix the boeff with minoval since minoval is kind of drying...I am excited I will stay consistent andlet you all know the resulsts...a little bit of boeffe goes a long way...


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 25, 2005)

I found some info about Minoxidil

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/uspdi/202374.html


----------



## carletta (Jan 27, 2005)

carletta said:
			
		

> yeah, i'm going to order mine from www.naturemd.net - this will be the first time ordering anything from them, so we'll see how it goes! by the way, Ellis where do you get your minoval from ?




hey! I got my minoval today!  I use some the second that I opened it! It took naturemd about 5 days to get it to me, from the time that I ordered it ! wish me well on this I'll let ya know how it turns out !


----------



## iCandey (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone experiencing tenderness with Minoval or is it just me?  (my scalp is tender anyway)


----------



## missvi (Feb 1, 2005)

I have used minoval before and my hair fell out!!!
My hair line and my nape broke off, I don't like minoval at all!!!!!
But I know people who love it.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Feb 1, 2005)

missvi said:
			
		

> I have used minoval before and my hair fell out!!!
> My hair line and my nape broke off, I don't like minoval at all!!!!!
> But I know people who love it.



I am sorry for your bad experience with minoval. I have used it with good results but that is true it is not for everyone. I do know people who did not have good results with it.


----------



## iCandey (Feb 1, 2005)

I will see.  I need to listen to my scalp so if it gets sore again I will know what it is and stop. I do like the Moelle though.  -M


----------



## Ebony (Feb 1, 2005)

Well ladies, my bf's father left for Mexico this morning to help an American friend sell their home over there.He'll be in Mexico for a month & is fluent in Spanish. I wish I'd read this post yesterday, but I will call him now & ask him to hunt for this Mexican miracle hair vitamin. Wish him luck! He's going to get tired of me because I will surely call him twice a week to track his progress! I wish I knew the name & I could have him buy it & ship it to me at once! If anyone gets a name, please let me know.


----------



## Ebony (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way, whatever he finds, I will be sure he gets an address or website for the product. In the meantime, I'm going to have my younger relatives ask some of their Mexican friends about this "secret" hair vitamin back in my hometown of Freehold, NJ, which has a huge Mexican population now.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 5, 2005)

bump...any updates? Bonjour


----------



## carletta (Feb 6, 2005)

*ANY UPDATEDS ON THEM THERE - V.I.T.A.M.I.N.S !!!!!! ????*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 7, 2005)

Do Haitaian women use protective styling?  What would be a typical hair regime for natural haired Haitian women? Bonjour


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 16, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Stil bepan is just the name no trans.
> L'huile masqueti= maqsueti oil only available if someone gets it from a Haiti or a Haitian store.
> Moille de bouef=cow bone marrow (yes it really has it in there it's not just the name)
> maybe there is an online source.  Did you ladies know that Mexicans have a "hair vitamin" that makes their hair grow like a weed.
> hth


Hey did you ever find the name of the hair vitamin that makes hispanics hair grow like weeds?


----------



## dstdiva (Feb 16, 2005)

i just got the mouelle de bouef. who else is using it? do you mix it with anything? i know the directions say to put it on your scalp, but i know that many people on this board are hair scientists!!


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 16, 2005)

sugarsweet said:
			
		

> I know doo grow really works for me. I put it on everyday and it has worked wonders for my hair, it increased the growth rate and everything. The oil that I used called DOO GRO Medicated Hair Vitalizer
> Triple Strength for severely damaged hair promotes strong healthy growing hair 4oz
> 
> Even if your hair isn't damaged it still works for growing hair.
> hopes this helps a little


I bought Miss Antilles leave in (in the white bottle) when I was on vacation. Has anyone ever used this and has it worked for them? Thanks.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 16, 2005)

_lovelyness said:
			
		

> Are you going to but it online ? Cuz if that is the case, I wouldn't mind the link to the website.



Loveliness, if you live in France you do not need to go online. Are you close to Paris? The equivalent of Manhattan's 125th street is passage de l'industrie (you probably already know this). I was just there and I saw all of this stuff there. You can go into any of the MGC or to Cyra Lydo and the other stores and you should see this stuff. 

I am surprised that people are sweating the moelle du boef and these other products. I have seen these products every time when I have been on vacation in France and, I am sorry, but many of our sisters' hair in France was quite frankly jacked up. It made me scared to use the products that were being sold in the bss there. I was like, why is there such a huge difference in the length and hair of the majority of women of African descent (I am excluding women who looked like they were mixed) in the States and in Europe? A lot of people had weaves, it was really sad. I wanted to tell them all about LHCF. It might be that people are not sticking to what is tried and true and are using lots of heat, etc and super synthetic products like Pink Oil.  I saw a number of women reaching for Pink Oil at these Parisian African beauty supply stores and I wanted to be like, what are you doing? It's ironic that I was in there looking for products that are hard to find in the states and they were buying Pink oil.

I also passed by a number of the beauty salons that were in that area (like 125th street people will try to stop you to get your hair done. I've just decided that if anyone needs to advertise in this fashion I should run in the other direction ) and I was scared by what I saw in the window! Traction alopecia on the sides, some people's hairlines were starting at their ears almost. It was too bad.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 16, 2005)

chanou said:
			
		

> I used minoval from the time I was 13 to 18-  I always had about an inch of new growth a month but I was never able to retained length because of course I would get a retouch every 4-5 weeks. It's kind of tingly.. and it's in  all the beauty supply stores in Miami.
> 
> I 'm ashamed to say that I've been using the Keralong "L'huile de Karite" don't know what it means... (wasn't trying to keep it a secret), an aunt sent me small bottle. I added it to my castor and wildgrowth oil concoction. I haven't been paying much attention to my hair because I'm transitionning and always in braids.



Karite means shea butter in french. Huile means oil.


----------



## HWAY (Feb 16, 2005)

dstdiva,

I found the moelle de boeuf to be a bit heavy on my scalp so I mix it with castor oil or jojoba oil and put it in my hair.


----------



## dstdiva (Feb 17, 2005)

HWAY said:
			
		

> dstdiva,
> 
> I found the moelle de boeuf to be a bit heavy on my scalp so I mix it with castor oil or jojoba oil and put it in my hair.



i might try that. have you seen any benefits from the moelle de boeuf  yet?


----------



## HWAY (Feb 17, 2005)

I think I have . It's only been two weeks but I think my hair feels less dry and is growing.


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 18, 2005)

So Hway, do you really see new growth from this oil/grease?


----------



## HWAY (Feb 18, 2005)

Well my hair is growing but I have changed many ways about the way I'm treating my hair.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 19, 2005)

Has  it been conclusive that this stuff promotes growth yet?


----------



## Tai (Feb 19, 2005)

Has anyone found the name of the hair vitamin that was mentioned earlier in the thread?  I've been anxiously waiting.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 19, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> I am surprised that people are sweating the moelle du boef and these other products. I have seen these products every time when I have been on vacation in France and, I am sorry, but many of our sisters' hair in France was quite frankly jacked up. It made me scared to use the products that were being sold in the bss there. I was like, why is there such a huge difference in the length and hair of the majority of women of African descent (I am excluding women who looked like they were mixed) in the States and in Europe? A lot of people had weaves, it was really sad. I wanted to tell them all about LHCF. It might be that people are not sticking to what is tried and true and are using lots of heat, etc and super synthetic products like Pink Oil.  I saw a number of women reaching for Pink Oil at these Parisian African beauty supply stores and I wanted to be like, what are you doing? It's ironic that I was in there looking for products that are hard to find in the states and they were buying Pink oil.
> 
> I also passed by a number of the beauty salons that were in that area (like 125th street people will try to stop you to get your hair done. I've just decided that if anyone needs to advertise in this fashion I should run in the other direction ) and I was scared by what I saw in the window! Traction alopecia on the sides, some people's hairlines were starting at their ears almost. It was too bad.


I live in Paris and I can confirm what you say, *tryn2growmyhair*: sisters with overdone weaves, too tight braids, no hairline, dull and unhealthy looking hair. Plus the water here is very hard and it takes a toll on hair when it's not cared for properly. Even white people have dry and dull hair. One of my West Indian friends has the same type hair as I do, but when you see how straw-like hers is, you'd never guess. 

Also, people do not use products correctly. As a result for a long time I turned up my nose at French products (even PhytoSpecific). My first "touch ups" were applied to the entire length of my hair. Once I wanted to trim my shoulder length hair and ended up with the back of my hair entirely shaved off. 

I'm just now overcoming that trauma because I found a very good stylist. Between his advice and LHCF I'm finally back on track with my hair.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 19, 2005)

MissBiss said:
			
		

> I live in Paris and I can confirm what you say, *tryn2growmyhair*: sisters with overdone weaves, too tight braids, no hairline, dull and unhealthy looking hair. Plus the water here is very hard and it takes a toll on hair when it's not cared for properly. Even white people have dry and dull hair. One of my West Indian friends has the same type hair as I do, but when you see how straw-like hers is, you'd never guess.
> 
> Also, people do not use products correctly. As a result for a long time I turned up my nose at French products (even PhytoSpecific). My first "touch ups" were applied to the entire length of my hair. Once I wanted to trim my shoulder length hair and ended up with the back of my hair entirely shaved off.
> 
> I'm just now overcoming that trauma because I found a very good stylist. Between his advice and LHCF I'm finally back on track with my hair.



Thanks for this information. I am sorry that you had to go through all of that. It was traumatic for me to see all of the sisters hair. In the part of the States where I live, wellcared and at least shoulder length hair is not an exception. But when I looked closely at the one non-mixed woman that I saw with thick shoulder length hair -- it looked like a weave! One woman was walking up Passage de l'Industrie flicking her hair and acting like she was the ish -- I thought to myself -- Girl, we both know that hair aint yours!

I mentioned the sisters because that's the topic of this forum, but I was shocked at the conditions of the white women's hair too -- I thought that it was ironic that everyone in the US is always going on and on about French beauty products! Well the hair on the heads of most of the women on the streets of Paris was nothing to write home about.

I noticed the hardness the water and that is one of the reasons that I did not wash my hair while I was there. I would have needed a good water purifier before ever allowing that water to touch my hair because it is used to soft water. I had been to another city with hard water and my hair started to shed from the ONE wash that I had done there, despite the fact that I had used UBH conditioner and a moisturizer, so I knew to wait until I got home, which was in just a few days anyway.

You are also confirming what I saw at Passage de L'Industrie! I looked inside the windows of those hair salons and I was downright scared! The hairstylists were being so rough women's hair and I know that people's hair normally does not look right halfway through being done, but people's hair looked downright wild! Something just wasn't right.

I am happy that you found a good stylist. Could you please share his name with us or PM me with it? I spoke to people who avoid Passage de L'Industrie and go to other salons in Paris. However, as far as I can see, they are spending so much money on their hair that it would be cheaper for them to fly to New York and get their hair done there and fly back home  I am serious!

I am so happy that I found LHCF, so I now am almost completely independent of hairstylists except for touchups! LHCF empowers us to take care of our hair no matter where we live!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 19, 2005)

My stylist is Taj, the owner of HairyTaj. He and his staff are bilingual in case your friends don't speak French.

(The hard water could explain why I shed so much; hadn't thought of that.)


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 19, 2005)

MissBiss said:
			
		

> My stylist is Taj, the owner of HairyTaj. He and his staff are bilingual in case your friends don't speak French.
> 
> (The hard water could explain why I shed so much; hadn't thought of that.)


Thanks so much for this information. He is much more reasonable than the rates I was qouted about other salons. I also like the fact that he uses Avlon products. I have been relaxing with Affirm for years and it has never failed me.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay so whats the name of the Mexican Miracle vitamin. I see everyone asking about it, and no one answering. I know this thread is about haitian hair growth secrets, but hell, i want know any and all hair growth secrets. So will one of you lovely ladies pulease tell me the name of this vitamin?!?

thanx!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 19, 2005)

bump on mexican vitamin?


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Feb 20, 2005)

Just bumping again.  I might have to swing on down to a Mexican botanica and find out myself one of these days .


----------



## karezone (Feb 20, 2005)

bumping


ANY UPDATES?


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Feb 22, 2005)

bumping, still waiting for news on that Mexican vitamin.

thanx!


----------



## karezone (Feb 22, 2005)

Bumping for more info about moelle de boeuf.

I plan on buying a jar and want to know if I should get Ketty or Betty Hutton


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 22, 2005)

LeNghtyDreAms said:
			
		

> bumping, still waiting for news on that Mexican vitamin.
> 
> thanx!


DITTO! WHERE'S THE PERSON THAT MENTIONED THIS MEXICAN GIRL WHO TOOK THIS VITAMIN TO GROW HER HAIR LONG??? DON'T LEAVE US HANGING!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 22, 2005)

Post your request on a new thread re: the Mexican Vitamin.  Maybe they have forgotten this thread here. Bonjour.


----------



## GinnyP (Feb 22, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> DITTO! WHERE'S THE PERSON THAT MENTIONED THIS MEXICAN GIRL WHO TOOK THIS VITAMIN TO GROW HER HAIR LONG??? DON'T LEAVE US HANGING!!!


I know, I have been waiting for weeks not eating, not sleeping thinking about this miracle vitamin that will grow my hair in days HA!HA!HA!


----------



## CatSuga (Feb 22, 2005)

BUMP!

How in the world did we go from Hati to Mexico to France. What is the connection?


----------



## karezone (Feb 22, 2005)

doing the bump!


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 22, 2005)

jancan7 said:
			
		

> I know, I have been waiting for weeks not eating, not sleeping thinking about this miracle vitamin that will grow my hair in days HA!HA!HA!


 
You too huh


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know how much the Minoval is supposed to boost the hair growth on a monthly basis.  Also what are the ingredients for anyone that has it?


----------



## blessedangil03 (Feb 23, 2005)

LondonD,

I have a cousin in Haiti and she sells and uses minoval. It does increase the hair growth. 
Here's the website where you can get a some information.
http://www.minoval.net/


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 23, 2005)

blessedangil03 said:
			
		

> LondonD,
> 
> I have a cousin in Haiti and she sells and uses minoval. It does increase the hair growth.
> Here's the website where you can get a some information.
> http://www.minoval.net/


 
Welcome to the board and thanks so much for the link


----------



## iCandey (Feb 23, 2005)

LD-  

I am willing to trade or sell my Minoval, I barely used it.  PM me for details.  -IC


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Feb 23, 2005)

From Haiti to Mexico to France...Back to Mexico! Whats the name of that Mexican vitamin? And where on earth can I purchase it? Sorry to keep repeating this question but since it's been mentioned Ive been really interested in this vitamin.

thanx!


----------



## karezone (Apr 3, 2005)

bumping for vitamin information


----------



## Koffie (Apr 3, 2005)

After multiple requests, Ya'll still ain't got the vitamin info, mmm, mmm, mmm, ***shakes head***


----------



## Lucia (Apr 3, 2005)

jancan7 said:
			
		

> I know, I have been waiting for weeks not eating, not sleeping thinking about this miracle vitamin that will grow my hair in days HA!HA!HA!



I have been looking for this vitamin but I never found it on my own, I have IM'd several people.  I'm off the chase, it's one of those things where you have to have a direct source who knows where to get it and my source is long gone.

I'm sticking to what I know works for me and what i can find, lhuile masqueti ( I mix it with Amla or castor oil because it's sooo thick)and moelle de bouef when I can get it, and it supplements the rest of my regime.


----------



## CarLiTa (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey, I haven't read all the pages but this thread is SO funny! You girls are going crazy. I am too. I'm Haitian by the way. I can tell you there is no secret. Everything we did was just our way of taking care of our hair, everything was 100% NATURAL! the food, water all the time, cuz there's no access to all these other types of drinks, pasteurized cow milk, lots of protein and veggies. 
The products were l'huile maquisti and at my house, we didnt really use Minoval, not on the kids, although my aunts did use them once in a while. One of my aunts used it for a while now since she cut her hair up to her ear a bit before the new year, and now it's shoulder length, so maybe it does work. They even advertise it in Haitian movies, showing a girl with long hair putting it in her hair every night, it's so funny. Maybe it DOES work. At my house in Haiti, my mother and aunts used to use aloe on their hair, and avocadoes, and we ate a lot of those too. They would also mix up a whole bunch of products that I guess worked.
See, I was kinda dumb when it came to hair. My sister and I had long hair, when natural, then relaxed, but since we moved to the US about 4.5 years ago, it all went downhill from there. My sister's hair when from almost brastrap to just hitting her shoulders, and while my hair is between shoulderblades, it's gone off some pretty bad roads at time. Anyway, when I was younger, I thought that once u put a perm in, ur hair would never grow again, that when it got NAPPY, it didnt mean that it was new growth, but just that the relaxed roots got NAPPY. I found out the truth not long ago, lol, i'm only 16 by the way and I need to go to bed to go to school tomorrow, but anyway
we have this oil at home that my mom made and I used to use it as a pre-poo treatment and she would tell me to stop using it because it made my hair nappy too fast. I stopped using it although we still have it, but i'm GUESSING that it made it GROW! Then there's the Hair Success thing, she told me to stop using, again i guess it was GROWING! not getting nappy. When I came to this website, I decided 'oh i guess i shouldnt do a THING to my hair to let it grow" but i have so many things at home that MAYBE used to help. I have like four or five jars of the Minoval hair grease but no one uses them, we have the Minoval oil, no one uses it, we have the L'huile Maquisti, we use it for massages or soreness and stuff like that, but not on the hair, we have DOO GRO, we dont use... 

Honestly, the hair regimen is good and all, but maybe i need to take a trip back to my old hair things and start using all the greasy/smelling stuff again and see how it works for a month. This April, i'm trying to do so many things to my hair to see if it would grow faster that it's RIDICULOUS

So right now, i'm going to bed and i'll check back again tomorrow when i get home from school. Goodnight! I wanna add more tomorrow about this hair thing.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 4, 2005)

*CarLiTa...Thanks for posting!!! Where can you get Minoval oil???  How often did your aunt apply this to her hair and how often did she wash her hair???  Thanks in advance!!!*



			
				CarLiTa said:
			
		

> Hey, I haven't read all the pages but this thread is SO funny! You girls are going crazy. I am too. I'm Haitian by the way. I can tell you there is no secret. Everything we did was just our way of taking care of our hair, everything was 100% NATURAL! the food, water all the time, cuz there's no access to all these other types of drinks, pasteurized cow milk, lots of protein and veggies.
> The products were l'huile maquisti and at my house, we didnt really use Minoval, not on the kids, although my aunts did use them once in a while. *One of my aunts used it for a while now since she cut her hair up to her ear a bit before the new year, and now it's shoulder length, so maybe it does work.* They even advertise it in Haitian movies, showing a girl with long hair putting it in her hair every night, it's so funny. Maybe it DOES work. At my house in Haiti, my mother and aunts used to use aloe on their hair, and avocadoes, and we ate a lot of those too. They would also mix up a whole bunch of products that I guess worked.
> See, I was kinda dumb when it came to hair. My sister and I had long hair, when natural, then relaxed, but since we moved to the US about 4.5 years ago, it all went downhill from there. My sister's hair when from almost brastrap to just hitting her shoulders, and while my hair is between shoulderblades, it's gone off some pretty bad roads at time. Anyway, when I was younger, I thought that once u put a perm in, ur hair would never grow again, that when it got NAPPY, it didnt mean that it was new growth, but just that the relaxed roots got NAPPY. I found out the truth not long ago, lol, i'm only 16 by the way and I need to go to bed to go to school tomorrow, but anyway
> we have this oil at home that my mom made and I used to use it as a pre-poo treatment and she would tell me to stop using it because it made my hair nappy too fast. I stopped using it although we still have it, but i'm GUESSING that it made it GROW! Then there's the Hair Success thing, she told me to stop using, again i guess it was GROWING! not getting nappy. When I came to this website, I decided 'oh i guess i shouldnt do a THING to my hair to let it grow" but i have so many things at home that MAYBE used to help. I have like four or five jars of the Minoval hair grease but no one uses them, we have the Minoval oil, no one uses it, we have the L'huile Maquisti, we use it for massages or soreness and stuff like that, but not on the hair, we have DOO GRO, we dont use...
> ...


----------



## blessedangil03 (Apr 4, 2005)

Poohbear, 

Here's some info about minoval. I believe you can order here too. www.minoval.com


----------



## Lucia (Apr 4, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> I've been searching for that vitmin myself for 1 year now some Mexicans know about most don't .  A girl was supposed to get it from a family member and give some to me but he didn't  any. I know it exists b/c her hair had broken off to neck length and now its tailbone she has 3bc hair.  Ill keep searching though.


No luck on the vitamin, she moved away a while a go and since then I haven't found any Mexicans that knew about any vitamin.  I guess only some people are in the know.  so I've stopped looking for this vitamin cause I can't find a source.


----------



## karezone (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh well it was worth a try


----------



## karezone (Apr 4, 2005)

blessedangil03 said:
			
		

> Poohbear,
> 
> Here's some info about minoval. I believe you can order here too. www.minoval.com


 
That website seems kind of shifty to me.  I am afraid that if I order using my card, they will use my numbers to steal my money.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 4, 2005)

blessedangil03 said:
			
		

> Poohbear,
> 
> Here's some info about minoval. I believe you can order here too. www.minoval.com



ok thanks. i won't be ordering this stuff, juss wanted to see how it worked for Carlita's aunt's hair.


----------



## karezone (Apr 4, 2005)

I just ordered mine from www.bargainside.com


----------



## HWAY (Apr 4, 2005)

What is the english translation of l'huile maquisti?


----------



## blessedangil03 (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree with comments about the website, it does look kinda..... I dunno. It doesn't seem to trusting to me. But if you need more info on the product, the site gives you an idea.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 4, 2005)

HWAY said:
			
		

> What is the english translation of l'huile maquisti?


oil of masqueti =masqueti oil


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2005)

Is oil of masquiti really CASTOR OIL???? Bonjour.


----------



## Ashee (Apr 4, 2005)

karezone said:
			
		

> I just ordered mine from www.bargainside.com



The actual store is off the A train in Manhattan...
What Haitian products do they have there?


----------



## Ashee (Apr 4, 2005)

karezone said:
			
		

> That website seems kind of shifty to me.  I am afraid that if I order using my card, they will use my numbers to steal my money.



Is it me or does the sister look like she has a weave?? (A bad one at that?)
Is it a bad picture?? The roots caught my eye 
Keep us updated on this product!


----------



## carmend (Apr 4, 2005)

Which sista looks like a weave?  The one on http://www.minoval.com/?  I think thats her hair and Im pretty good at spotting weaves   I could be wrong but that looks like her hair.  I think the roots are just new growth..  I agree that the website looks a lil shady 





			
				Ashee said:
			
		

> Is it me or does the sister look like she has a weave?? (A bad one at that?)
> Is it a bad picture?? The roots caught my eye
> Keep us updated on this product!


----------



## CarLiTa (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey again. Poohbear, it did work well for my aun'ts hair but then again she does have a good growth rate, so I couldnt attribute it all to the Minoval. She didnt use it twice a day like it said, or at least, I only saw her use it a few times. I read something about Minoxidil, the chemical that's it. Supposedly, yes it does make ur hair grow, but it's not "good" growth, like maybe it's not as strong as it could be, and that it would break off once you stopped using it. None of that happened with my aunt though.

I checked the bathroom cabinet today, and my gosh, we have ALL these types of oils. I found the old mixture of oil my mother made, it does have castor oil in it, mixed with a lot of other things. I guess l'huile maquisti IS the secret, because Haitians put it in EVERY product that they make. We actually have a few jars of it. Alright, that's all I have to say for now, ciao


----------



## fiveleven (Apr 6, 2005)

I believe that the reason it says that minoxidal or minoval makes your have come out after usage is do to the fact the it was originally formulated for people who were balding or were bald. The test dealt with these people so that why it fell out afterwards. You can compare this to using proactiv or working out. if you have bad skin and use proactiv it will clear up but once you stop using your skin goes back to its natural state. if you are already have a fast metabolism and you work out for some time and stop you will not experience a lot of weight gain because of you were already small to begin with you might lose so muscle tone but thats about it as oppose to someone who weighed a larger amount when they started if they dont continue to exercise and diet they will most likely return to their initial size.


----------



## karezone (Apr 16, 2005)

my minoval arrived Friday.  I won't start using until Monday.  I will update in one month.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 20, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Is oil of masquiti really CASTOR OIL???? Bonjour.


No castor oil is l'huile de rincin it has another name too, it's usually thin and learish colored, masketi is thick and brwon colored with a slight peanut like smell.


----------



## napgurl (Apr 20, 2005)

My mother was raised in South Carolina.  Her mother would put caster oil on her hair and tie it up.  My mom's hair was long think and beautiful until she came up north, cut it short, permed and colored it -- she became fashionable. As a young child she did the same to my hair, which was very long and thick until I too wanted to be fashionable.


----------



## karezone (May 7, 2005)

Earlier than a month but I am updating anyway.  

I believe that the minoval is working.  But my hair is growing faster.  I wish I had taken some before pictures. But I can really tell a difference. Especially after I have flat ironed the new growth.  I don't see a difference in texture between my regular new growth and the minoval new growth.


----------



## Princess4real (May 7, 2005)

karezone said:
			
		

> Earlier than a month but I am updating anyway.
> 
> I believe that the minoval is working.  But my hair is growing faster.  I wish I had taken some before pictures. But I can really tell a difference. Especially after I have flat ironed the new growth.  I don't see a difference in texture between my regular new growth and the minoval new growth.



Thanks for the info but, what is Minoval and how long have you been using it?

I found it  

 MINOVAL Lotion Drops (2% Solution) helps prevent hair loss, and stimulates new growth, at the root.
How??
1) MINOVAL Lotion Drops (2% Solution)  stimulates and enlarges hair follicles that have shrunken over time due to a combination of hormonal activity and heredity. So it's actually reversing the hair loss process.
2) MINOVAL Lotion Drops (2% Solution) also prolongs the growth period of hair. In the natural life cycle of  the hair, a growth phase alternates with a resting phase. When your hair has extended growth phases, it is able to become thicker and longer.


Directions: Apply day and night after shampoo and towel dry. Drop two or three directly on your scalp. Give soft massage by your finger.

For longer, stronger, and simply thicker hair: Use regularly Minoval Lotion (Drops 2% Solution) and Minoval Plus.


----------



## LoriLOCX (May 7, 2005)

Where can you buy that Castor Oil???  Are there different types???


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 7, 2005)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> Has  it been conclusive that this stuff promotes growth yet?



Still waiting on a response...does the moelle de beauf {spelling is wrong I'm sure} promotes growth or not?


----------



## LaRobinWolfe76 (May 8, 2005)

My daughter's father was Haitian and Dominican and his sister and mother both have thick, beautiful long hair to their waist.His sister was actually surprised that my hair was mid back length and I didn't wrap it (at that time) and it didn't really bother me to lose some strands.Anyway, she said she could not stand to lose not one hair from her head that she cherished her hair and its length so I asked her what did she use to get it so long she said she uses Rene Furterer Complexe 5 Regenerating Extract and can't live without it but that it was very expensive and this is what I found out about it on sephora.com: Complexe 5 Regenerating Extract is essential for healthy scalp and beautiful hair. Its unique concentration in orange, lavender and verbena essential oils stimulates microcirculation and invigorates scalp to enhance the growth of healthy, beautiful hair. Complexe 5 also refreshes the scalp and helps optimize the effectiveness of other treatment products.The cost of it is $40 and its also temporarily out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 8, 2005)

LaRobinWolfe76 said:
			
		

> My daughter's father was Haitian and Dominican and his sister and mother both have thick, beautiful long hair to their waist.His sister was actually surprised that my hair was mid back length and I didn't wrap it (at that time) and it didn't really bother me to lose some strands.Anyway, she said she could not stand to lose not one hair from her head that she cherished her hair and its length so I asked her what did she use to get it so long she said she uses Rene Furterer Complexe 5 Regenerating Extract and can't live without it but that it was very expensive and this is what I found out about it on sephora.com: Complexe 5 Regenerating Extract is essential for healthy scalp and beautiful hair. Its unique concentration in orange, lavender and verbena essential oils stimulates microcirculation and invigorates scalp to enhance the growth of healthy, beautiful hair. Complexe 5 also refreshes the scalp and helps optimize the effectiveness of other treatment products.The cost of it is $40 and its also temporarily out of stock at the moment.



*Gee* thanks for the info.  Now do I want to spend $40 on this product...hmm..*thinking* about it....

Edited:  I just found a website that sells 6 "ampoules" for $28 and 12 for $42. I would probably try the smaller size just to see if it works but I have not decided just yet.


----------



## LaRobinWolfe76 (May 8, 2005)

Lanelle,

That's what I would suggest.The reason I didn't try it myself was becuase I was a little scared my hair grows really fast and I already have long hair and she said that I would have to be extra careful with it because if I accidentally dropped the serum on my face or arm or wherever hair could grow then I'll start growing lots of hair in that place and that happened to her.So at the time I had a new baby and didn't want to take the chance on me being clumsy and it landing on my face or something.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 8, 2005)

LaRobinWolfe76 said:
			
		

> Lanelle,
> 
> That's what I would suggest.The reason I didn't try it myself was becuase I was a little scared my hair grows really fast and I already have long hair and she said that I would have to be extra careful with it because if I accidentally dropped the serum on my face or arm or wherever hair could grow then I'll start growing lots of hair in that place and that happened to her.So at the time I had a new baby and didn't want to take the chance on me being clumsy and it landing on my face or something.




Wow, that stuff works that good and that fast?  I don't have long hair so I need to get some of this stuff ASAP.


----------



## divine (May 8, 2005)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> Wow, that stuff works that good and that fast?  I don't have long hair so I need to get some of this stuff ASAP.


buy me some


----------



## Ennyaa (May 9, 2005)

LaRobinWolfe76 said:
			
		

> My daughter's father was Haitian and Dominican and his sister and mother both have thick, beautiful long hair to their waist.His sister was actually surprised that my hair was mid back length and I didn't wrap it (at that time) and it didn't really bother me to lose some strands.Anyway, she said she could not stand to lose not one hair from her head that she cherished her hair and its length so I asked her what did she use to get it so long she said she uses Rene Furterer Complexe 5 Regenerating Extract and can't live without it but that it was very expensive and this is what I found out about it on sephora.com: Complexe 5 Regenerating Extract is essential for healthy scalp and beautiful hair. Its unique concentration in orange, lavender and verbena essential oils stimulates microcirculation and invigorates scalp to enhance the growth of healthy, beautiful hair. Complexe 5 also refreshes the scalp and helps optimize the effectiveness of other treatment products.The cost of it is $40 and its also temporarily out of stock at the moment.



They have it a little cheaper on Micheline de Paris site:

http://www.michelinedeparis.com/Supply/Rene_Furterer/RFtreatment.html


----------



## sweetpeadst (May 11, 2005)

I need access to all these products for free!!!


----------



## ElizaBlue (May 16, 2005)

What you are looking at is photo editing.  Look at the blondes lock hanging in her face.

I ordered my Minoval from guesso. com.  Got it fast with no problems.  I thinks it's working on the small thin spot I had on the front of my temple.


----------



## leejeff (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm wondering about everyone's results with Minoval. I have been using for about a week along with Sulfur 8 and I'm seeing results.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 8, 2005)

leejeff said:
			
		

> I'm wondering about everyone's results with Minoval. I have been using for about a week along with Sulfur 8 and I'm seeing results.


I heard Minoval _can_ make your hair fall out.  (Remember: what works for some may not work for everyone else ).

I just started using Sulfur 8 yesterday.


----------



## zora (Jun 8, 2005)

I bought the l'huile Masketi this weekend, and I think my hair is already growing.  I'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 10, 2005)

Zora...where did you buy the oil or are you referring to the red palm oil or the Haitian oil?  and could you post a picture? Bonjour


----------



## phynestone (Jun 12, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> I bought the l'huile Masketi this weekend, and I think my hair is already growing.  I'll keep you guys up to date.



Can you get this at the bss?


----------



## CarLiTa (Jun 12, 2005)

HEY i just looked at the "ampoules" from the website, and I remember this from when I was young! my mother and her sisters used to use that on their hair. We are Haitian. I guess we do have a secret, lol. I would use l'huile Mascriti now but i have the raw one that smells and it's summer, so the humidity makes the smell stand out. 

Haitian women are like LHCF women with just better access to natural, working products. In Haiti, women do not go to the hair salon, there's always someone in the family who knows how to do it, or does it for free. You gotta save your money for better things, and there isn't always electricity, so you don't use heat, and you get ur hair products home-made or from cheap merchants, and your hair grows like weed, also with the help of your diet. That, IMO, is the secret.


----------



## debb (Jun 13, 2005)

CarLita:
Are you referring to "ampoules" of red palm oil?


----------



## zora (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry ladies, 

I didn't see the posts.  I bought the oil from a Haitian street vendor in Brooklyn.  It was five bucks.  I don't have a digital camera, but I'll try to bring it into work and have them do it.  My co-workers are going to think I'm crazy, but let me work on it.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 14, 2005)

Zora...could you please describe this Haitian oil in detail and what does it smell like and what is the color exactly? What would you compare the consistency to? Thank you.Bonjour


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Aug 19, 2005)

I read a thread about what the women of the older generation used such as sulfur 8 grease and the like, and maybe they learned this from an older member who told them what to use for their hair.  Black women, including myself sometimes get caught up in looking for products with the word "growth/grow" on it that we may overlook certain things.  I noticed lately that I should start using products that are meant to curb dandruff, because those contain MSM or sulfur, or both.  I found a great shampoo at Whole Foods Market today.  It's called "Jason Dandruff Relief Shampoo" in a dark brown bottle with a white label.  I don't mean to suggest they use this EXACT shampoo, but maybe they're using dandruff products and sulfur products?
*************************
By the way, I'm new here, but lurked for a year and a half.  You all don't know me, but I like all you guys here and kinda feel like i know your personalites already


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Aug 19, 2005)

well ive asked several haitan girls that have beautfiul long and thick hair what their secret was...but they just state that there is none...even my friend from Trindad has very beautiful long hair about bra strap length...and says there is no secret...just taking care of yourself(eating right, washing and conditioning, not using too much heat, sleeping in a satin scarf, taking vitamins)...i believe this...because i know i was one of them that had a head full of hair when i was younger past my shoulders to be exact..and we just have to remember what our mothers use to use(Crown Royale, Sulfur 8 etc.) on our heads and what they use to do and go back to this method(braiding)..


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Aug 24, 2005)

My mother in law who is Haitian gave this to me last weekend. She told it would help with my hair line and everyone in her family had great results with it.

I can see why since is has minoxdil in it. 

There was only a little in the bottle so I will get some more today and use it on my hair line only.

Anyone else have results with this product:







The bottle I have is all in French


----------



## CoveredGirl (Aug 24, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> My mother in law who is Haitian gave this to me last weekend. She told it would help with my hair line and everyone in her family had great results with it.
> 
> I can see why since is has minoxdil in it.
> 
> ...


 
I know this sells like hot cakes in most Miami BSS's, and EVERYBODY swears by it. Only thing is it contains Minoxidil (think Rogaine and Regrow) which requires continued usage to keep whatever growth. One of my mother's friends has been using it for YEARS all over and she has very thick and mid-back length hair so it does something but nobody knows exactly what or how..


----------



## CoveredGirl (Aug 24, 2005)

This thread reminds me... Has anyone tried the *Betty Hutton Hair Pouss Plus*?? Its been sold out all over the internet for months and I finally found it locally.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Aug 24, 2005)

my question is because i keep seeing people say that if you stop using minoval that your hair will fall out...but what would be the reason for you to stop using it though??? because if i found a product that gave me a great amount of growth and benefited my hair and i knew that it was this one product...i wldnt discontinue using it...i mean yes i understand the fact that some products do not work after time but im just like why would it??? ...im thinking about picking some up later? i tried Regrow...but i wasnt constitstent with it...and it was kind of expensive for the little bottle that they had in the kit...


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Aug 24, 2005)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> my question is because* i keep seeing people say that if you stop using minoval that your hair will fall out*...but what would be the reason for you to stop using it though??? because if i found a product that gave me a great amount of growth and benefited my hair and i knew that it was this one product...i wldnt discontinue using it...i mean yes i understand the fact that some products do not work after time but im just like why would it??? ...im thinking about picking some up later? i tried Regrow...but i wasnt constitstent with it...and it was kind of expensive for the little bottle that they had in the kit...



I have read this on several threads and I hope this will clear it up. 

Once you stop using the product your hair will not fall out. Minoxidil (key ingredient in Minoval drops) will help stop your hair from thinning and stimiluate growth. If you discontinue use your hair will go back to thinning as it was before you started using the product. 

The hair growth you gained from using the product is yours to keep.  Now of course like any drug some people can have allergic reactions etc. then this product is not for them....If you have a bald spot or thin edges Minoval is a great product to help grow back the hairs. If you stop using it the hair you achieved will not fall out.

Now if your hair is thinning...once you stop using this product it will start to thin again.

HTH

Please see information below:
www.minoval.net.htm
Minoval Lotion and Minoval Plus Hair Conditioner 
Minoval Lotion helps prevent hair loss, and stimulates new growth, at the root.
How??
1) Minoval stimulates and enlarges hair follicles that have shrunken over time due to a combination of hormonal activity and heredity. So it's actually reversing the hair loss process. 
2) MINOVAL  also prolongs the growth period of hair. In the natural life cycle of the hair, a growth phase alternates with a resting phase. When your hair has extended growth phases, it is able to become thicker and longer. 

*Because Minoval counteracts the process of hair thinning, if you stop using it, the hair thinning process will begin again.* It's the ongoing daily regimen that ensures your hair regrowth success. Think about it — you already have a hair and makeup routine. Adding Minoval to your daily hair care is affordable and easy to apply and the benefits will be rewarding.

Minoval Plus will help restore damaged hair, and prevent breakage.

Use both Minoval and Minoval Plus for thicker and longer hair.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Aug 24, 2005)

Baha_Ma said:
			
		

> This thread reminds me... Has anyone tried the *Betty Hutton Hair Pouss Plus*?? Its been sold out all over the internet for months and I finally found it locally.



What is this? 

Thanks


----------



## bklyncurly (Aug 24, 2005)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> well ive asked several haitan girls that have beautfiul long and thick hair what their secret was...but they just state that there is none...even my friend from Trindad has very beautiful long hair about bra strap length...and says there is no secret...just taking care of yourself(eating right, washing and conditioning, not using too much heat, sleeping in a satin scarf, taking vitamins)...i believe this...because i know i was one of them that had a head full of hair when i was younger past my shoulders to be exact..and we just have to remember what our mothers use to use(Crown Royale, Sulfur 8 etc.) on our heads and what they use to do and go back to this method(braiding)..


 
Exactly! Wow, I travelled back in time for a minute! My mother used to use Long Aid, Dax, Crown Royal, Blue Magic, etc. I think the trick was that my mother never, ever blow dried my hair. Our routine was wash 1x/week, braid, air dry overnight. Hot press in the morning, then immediately put up to keep the air off of it. I was never allowed to play in my hair (because "you're going to ruin your hair") and absolutely positiviely wasn't allowed to let anyone else play in my hair, or use anyone else's comb or brush! I had a long brastrap hair.

Now that I think back on it. My mother gave me great advice!


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know if I am being redundant but I am a Haitian woman and I don't think there is any secret. Though many Haitians do have thick hair, I think its due to the the mixture of cultures, African/ Indian/French/Spanish I have thick hair that shows more growth when I take care of i than when I am not. The pic you are looking at is taken less than a year after I cut my hair down to afew inches. About the l'huille masquerite (excuse the spelling ) its palm nut oil, which I do put in my hair. Its a great moisturizer which keeps hair hydrated. So using that probably prevents breakage from dryness. There is also a company named Ojon that manufacters the same product claiming that its only available in Central America but its the same oil found in Haiti

www.ojonhaircare.com


----------



## Naijaqueen (Aug 31, 2005)

Ntrlmystik said:
			
		

> I don't know if I am being redundant but I am a Haitian woman and I don't think there is any secret. Though many Haitians do have thick hair, I think its due to the the mixture of cultures, African/ Indian/French/Spanish I have thick hair that shows more growth when I take care of i than when I am not. The pic you are looking at is taken less than a year after I cut my hair down to afew inches. About the l'huille masquerite (excuse the spelling ) its palm nut oil, which I do put in my hair. Its a great moisturizer which keeps hair hydrated. So using that probably prevents breakage from dryness. There is also a company named Ojon that manufacters the same product claiming that its only available in Central America but its the same oil found in Haiti
> 
> www.ojonhaircare.com




Palm nut oil, as in the red palm oil see throughout West Africa as well??


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 1, 2005)

i just asked a coworker that is haitian that has some very pretty shoulder length maybe in between shoulder and collar bone length hair...and very thick...if she has ever heard of minoval...she says she has and has used it...but she says that she is going to get her mother to send it to her from Haiti because it is cheaper over there..she said that her hairdresser also pushes her people to use it and sales it at her salon....she says that her sister uses it also...but ive never saw what her sisters hair looks like...


----------



## ccd (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.michelinedeparis.com/Supply/Hair Care/Bethutton1.html

it is on this web site along with other products


----------



## ccd (Sep 9, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> What is this?
> 
> Thanks


 http://www.michelinedeparis.com/Supply/Hair Care/Bethutton1.html

sorry I was repling to this qoute


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 10, 2005)

CarLiTa said:
			
		

> HEY i just looked at the "ampoules" from the website, and I remember this from when I was young! my mother and her sisters used to use that on their hair.



*How did they use it?  From my understanding it's a treatment you use before shampooing your hair and scalp...right?  I've been interested in this product but I'm not sure what other products I might need to reap the benefits from it.*


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Sep 11, 2005)

I found out what the hair secret is -- or at least part of it. That huile masketi stuff. I tried it and instantly noticed a difference in my hair! It is even better than Ojon which I tried as well. Ojon maybe has a drop of the huile masketi ingredient in it. Great stuff. Also, I think someone might have said that they tried to use African red palm oil and it stained their clothes. The huile masketi will not stain your clothes. Good stuff.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 11, 2005)

NTRLMYStyk!  How do you get around the staining problem when you use the Red Palm Oil in your hair?  I have heard that there is a white oil of this kind...is that true and is it as effective? Bonjour


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 11, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> That huile masketi stuff. I tried it and instantly noticed a difference in my hair!



*What kind of differences have you noticed?*


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Sep 11, 2005)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *What kind of differences have you noticed?*


It is much more moisturizing than most oils. My hair is dry, dry,dry and this has worked better for me than many oils. Be careful not to add too much becuase it is kind of sticky.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sep 11, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> It is much more moisturizing than most oils. My hair is dry, dry,dry and this has worked better for me than many oils.



*Where did you get the oil(s) and how much did it cost? How do you use it?  Hot oil treatment? Ends treatment?*


----------



## sweetpeadst (Sep 12, 2005)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *Where did you get the oil(s) and how much did it cost? How do you use it? Hot oil treatment? Ends treatment?*


bump bump bump


----------



## lisajames96 (Sep 12, 2005)

puritans pride sells a red palm oil and crabapple soap sells a homogenized palm oil...what does homogenized mean anyway?...

-lisa


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 12, 2005)

lisajames96 said:
			
		

> puritans pride sells a red palm oil and crabapple soap sells a homogenized palm oil...what does homogenized mean anyway?...
> 
> -lisa



red palm oil can be found at any African/Caribbean or Asian store if you live in any of the big cities


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ity would be wonderful to hear some updates on this thread. So informative, never want to stop reading it. Bonjour


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

huile masketi and minoval really work wonders for me. i asked one of my haitian friend in new york what makes her hair grow she told me nutrine garlic poo so i bought it then i read this thread and talk to her about huile mmasketi and minoval even though shes my friend, she was shocked and told me how do you know about that, like that's their stuff, ? she said let me find out what do you know about huile masketi.i was like what the big secret about and she told me that a grandmother is the one that either makes it back home and do it in their homes and stuff and her hairdresser that is haitian has a concoction that she only sells to her clients and that she makes. i mean why people dont want to spill the beans and when they see you know then they willing to talk a little so finally i asked her where to buy the masketi and she sent me to bk in the haitian neighbourhood at church ave and told me to ask any street vendor and i saw a woman with a van approached her and ask her for castor oil and you can tell its homemade because its in a alcohol rum bottle and its black and smells nutty but thanks mahalialee for reviving this thread it reminds me to pressure my friend and ask her to ask her hairdresser what she puts in her magic concoction and better yet  i need to speak to her grandma about them recipes nobody has a haitian grandma? see knowledge should be handed down from a generation to another i wish i  knew all their secrets i may have to go myself to haiti interview grown folks and act like im a reporter ahahah  

oh by the way my other friend who is from Martinique french west indies when i told her about huile masketi and that it was growing my hair fast by keeping it moisturized came to my house and i let her smell it and she say this is the same thing  they use in their island to grow hair but it has a different name she said it but i forgot i have to ask her. and that you supposed to put very little and plait the hair thats funny how this castor oil concoction is used in different islands under different names but is the same thing its black consistent and nutty smell


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 26, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> huile masketi and minoval really work wonders for me. i asked one of my haitian friend in new york what makes her hair grow she told me nutrine garlic poo so i bought it then i read this thread and talk to her about huile mmasketi and minoval even though shes my friend, she was shocked and told me how do you know about that, like that's their stuff, ? she said let me find out what do you know about huile masketi.i was like what the big secret about and she told me that a grandmother is the one that either makes it back home and do it in their homes and stuff and her hairdresser that is haitian has a concoction that she only sells to her clients and that she makes. i mean why people dont want to spill the beans and when they see you know then they willing to talk a little so finally i asked her where to buy the masketi and she sent me to bk in the haitian neighbourhood at church ave and told me to ask any street vendor and i saw a woman with a van approached her and ask her for castor oil and you can tell its homemade because its in a alcohol rum bottle and its black and smells nutty but thanks mahalialee for reviving this thread it reminds me to pressure my friend and ask her to ask her hairdresser what she puts in her magic concoction and better yet  i need to speak to her grandma about them recipes nobody has a haitian grandma? see knowledge should be handed down from a generation to another i wish i  knew all their secrets i may have to go myself to haiti interview grown folks and act like im a reporter ahahah
> 
> oh by the way my other friend who is from Martinique french west indies when i told her about huile masketi and that it was growing my hair fast by keeping it moisturized came to my house and i let her smell it and she say this is the same thing  they use in their island to grow hair but it has a different name she said it but i forgot i have to ask her. and that you supposed to put very little and plait the hair thats funny how this castor oil concoction is used in different islands under different names but is the same thing its black consistent and nutty smell




well i got kind of afraid of using the minoval because of reading so many things that said that if you dont continue using it that my  hair would fall out..and plus i went and ordered the mtg and started using that...but i think i have a few drops mixed in with it...i cant stand the smell of the minoval plus(it comes in a orange small container and is orange)...but where do you find the huile masketi..can i go online and purchase it?...


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

i used the minoval drops for $7.99 for more than 10 months my hair never fell out, i did not reorder the mtg because i was lazy even though it worked but decided first to use the products i still had in my house i dont use the minoval pomade i used it before but nothing special just the drops the huile masketi i used to dilute it with the mtg and i got 1.5 each month instead of 0.25-0.5. I buy the huile masketi in new york i take the train to church ave i think the d train and when you get out there are women vendors that sell their homemade ones from haiti right there. you wont see it usually they sell peanuts and little soaps you just ask them if they have castor oil masketi and they will go to their vans. if you not in new york, you can try to locate a haitian store or hair salon or ask haitians that live nearby where you can buy the homemade one. i dont know about any website that sells the real one thats homemade usually the people cook/roast the nuts and everything and add ingredients to it and dont put it in commercial bottles but any bottles its not like a commercialised product but they make it and come to sell it


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 26, 2005)

huile masketi is also seen in parts of Africa, I know for sure its in Nigeria, my mom was like eeeew when she smelled my black Jamaican castor oil and was like thats what my grandmother and her people used for everything, body aches and all, and as kids we disliked it cause of the smell. Its oil from the palm nut kernel.
I'm guessing black Jamaican castor oil is the same thing.


----------



## hotshot (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, good work ladies! so im confused?
Is huile masqueti the same as palm oil? or is the the same as black castor oil?

I'm using a combo of coconut oil, white castor oil and sulphur in my hair.  Every nation has its own homemade remedies, I guess!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 26, 2005)

okay so from reading what everyone is wrote...is Jamaican castor oil about the same as the huile masketi...i already have the Jamaican castor oil...so should i invest in the huile masketi also..or do they have about the same ingredients in them?...and im lazy i dont feel like going back and seeing but what does huile masketi mean in english??


----------



## nurseN98 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it's similar, my mom uses it. I bought some of the Jamaican Castor and it smells basically the same except not as strong. Like a Huile Masketi 'Lite'


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> okay so from reading what everyone is wrote...is Jamaican castor oil about the same as the huile masketi...i already have the Jamaican castor oil...so should i invest in the huile masketi also..or do they have about the same ingredients in them?...and im lazy i dont feel like going back and seeing but what does huile masketi mean in english??




hey bluediamond, my haitian girlfriend told me the translation of huile masketi is castor oil . and the masketi one is the one in it s natural form (color of nuts crushed) hence the black color and the one sold in the states, has been stripped of its color through processing so its clear, liquid and non sticky like the black one and sold in the stores. i never tried the jamaican one but if it a sticky dark black/maroon heavy oil that smells very nutty it must be the same that you find in many cultures


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

In France, we call castor oil "huile de ricin" and i remember my mom giving to us when we had a cold or the flu it tastes really nasty  and i remember it smelling very strong


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks for the responses then..i wont try to bother finding it..i know i did  a hot oil treatment a week ago with the jamaican castor oil..it is like a black or dark brown in color...all the things we go thru to get our hair to grow...i hope one day to have that nice thick and lovely hair like i see...you should see the ladies at work that are haitian and jamaican their hair is so nice and thick...and the one girl i think she is african-american she has her hair about almost bra strap length..i did talk to the older haitian lady and she did tell me that they do use minoval...but the jamaican young girl that i asked about jamaican castor oil says she never heard of it before...


----------



## hotshot (Sep 26, 2005)

yuck! did it work?


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

as you can see in this french hair board link they are using huile de ricin on their hair and if its a too heavy oil they use almond oil:

http://18379.aceboard.net/18379-3177-13922-0-huile-ricin.htm


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

if you go on the french link i gave you you would see that some use huile de ricin that you find in french pharmacies on their eyelashes and eyebrows because it thickens hairs if you need any translation let me know plus some use grapeseed oil, jojoba oil , almond oil ... it s really fun to see international hairboards and compare notes about what works for everyone here is the link again

http://18379.aceboard.net/18379-3177-13922-0-huile-ricin.htm


----------



## hotshot (Sep 26, 2005)

so how does palm oil factor into all this?

Regardless, it looks like there are number of popular types of natural oils "steeped with stuff" that are used for beautiful hair around the world. In India its Vatika Oil, Amla oil or some othe homemade concoction, Jamaica, dark castor oil, Haiti, Huile Masketi, which may or may not be some juiced up palm oil. Latin America: olive oil and cayenne or garlic.  Southern, black US: vegetable oil or grease and sulfur. I'm trusting these places, since people have used these remedies to manage naturally thick or coarse strands of hair.


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

i think for palm oil in fact all these oils are steeped from african tropical palm trees in the case of castor oil it comes from the castor-tree also called palma christi also called castor bush, these 3 terms are the same thing. Now palm oil is according to definition  a yellowish fatty oil obtained especially from the crushed nuts of an african palm (elaeis guineensis) and used to manufacture of soaps, chocolates,cosmetics and candles. i guess they all kinda same family of tropical palm trees.


----------



## ekomba (Sep 26, 2005)

hotshot said:
			
		

> so how does palm oil factor into all this?
> 
> Regardless, it looks like there are number of popular types of natural oils "steeped with stuff" that are used for beautiful hair around the world. In India its Vatika Oil, Amla oil or some othe homemade concoction, Jamaica, dark castor oil, Haiti, Huile Masketi, which may or may not be some juiced up palm oil. Latin America: olive oil and cayenne or garlic.  Southern, black US: vegetable oil or grease and sulfur. I'm trusting these places, since people have used these remedies to manage naturally thick or coarse strands of hair.




There you have it. you are absolutely right hotshot. Vatika oil in itself is according to Dabur, premium coconut hair oil enriched with Henna, Amla, Lemon & five other trusted herbs thus its capacity to color and thicken hair and Amla oil is sesame oil cooked with the herb Amalaki. Indians favour lighter hair oils with added sensory values as coconut oil is becoming pricey. Thats funny that you said natural oils "steeped with stuff" thats exactly that
i never add interest in the past for oils and focused on the grease its good to know that all the things we call many names like palma christi for the south americans domenicans is just castor -tree the same thing you will find it castor trees in indiana, haiti, martinique, domenican republic, africa but we just call it different names palma christi, huile masketi, huile de ricin and we all use it the same way so funny every culture use palm oil, castor oil, coconut oil, jojoba and make their own recipes humm what a discovery


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 23, 2005)

More info and updatelease. Does this give thicker hair and does it change the hair color and structure of your hair?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 23, 2005)

the name of the Mexican Vitamin. I would not be surprised if it were Viviscale. You do the Spanish! Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.viviscalhair.com/ with testimonials and all. Just by the name and the testimonials and the ingredient of marine protein, this sounds like it could be the one. It was the rage for a while among models, etc. It got attention when one model was supporting sudden long hair. I will post from the site of another Hair Board about this. Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip945.htm is the name of the hair board and there is a lot of info on it. Bonjour


----------



## CarLiTa (Oct 23, 2005)

does anyone know what "Huile de Quinine" is? this lady gave it to my mom, when she ordered the other oils for me. it's reddish in color. I tried to translate it in English using google but they couldn't... I used it a couple times, and i still have plenty left. I dont know what it is or what it does. My mom said it was a good oil, but she doesn't even know much about it


----------



## ekomba (Oct 24, 2005)

CarLiTa said:
			
		

> does anyone know what "Huile de Quinine" is? this lady gave it to my mom, when she ordered the other oils for me. it's reddish in color. I tried to translate it in English using google but they couldn't... I used it a couple times, and i still have plenty left. I dont know what it is or what it does. My mom said it was a good oil, but she doesn't even know much about it




Im very very familiar with quinine as in Africa we used to used it for malaria treatment. i had malaria many times in my youth and growing up but i never died from it as my family back home used to administer us a bitter tasted quinine we hated to take it after that a couple years later we switch to nivaquine which contain chloroquine and that you take a week prior to traveling to africa and during your stay and 4weeks after else you can die of malaria if you dont take nothing.
I also found on quinine that it also pertains to other cultures let me paste:

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
Jump to: navigation, search

_Molecular structure of quinine 
Tonic Water containing quinine. Note that quinine is fluorescentQuinine, C20H24N2O2, is a natural white crystalline alkaloid having antipyretic, anti-malarial and analgesic properties and a bitter taste. It is a stereoisomer of quinidine.

Quinine was the primary agent used in the treatment of malaria until it was supplanted by more effective synthetic drugs like quinacrine, chloroquine, and primaquine. Quinine may still be used to treat resistant malaria, nocturnal leg cramps and arthritis
Quinine was extracted from the bark of the South American cinchona tree, isolated and named in 1820 by French researchers Pierre Joseph Pelletier and Joseph Caventou. The name was derived from the original Quechua (Native American) word for the cinchona tree bark: "Quina" or "Quina-Quina" means, roughly, "bark of bark" or "holly bark".

The large scale use of quinine as a prophylactic started around 1850, although it had been used in un-extracted form by Europeans since at least the 17th century. The quinine-containing bark of the cinchona tree (also called Peruvian Bark) was known for its medical properties by the natives, but did not enter popular knowledge to Europeans until its abilities to combat malaria was discovered. The exact date of this discovery is controversial: malaria was not native to South America, so the natives did not know of this anti-malarial property. In 1742 the bark's anti-malarial properties were supposedly discovered by the Countess of Cinchona, when native healers cured her malaria with it, but medical reference and export of 
the bark had begun up to 200 years earlier
Cinchona trees remain the only practical source of quinine. However, under wartime pressure, research towards its artificial production was undertaken: A formal chemical synthesis was accomplished in 1944 by R.B. Woodward and W.E. Doering, American chemists. Since then, several more efficient total syntheses have been achieved (see review article in: Angewandte Chemie, Int. Ed., 2005, 44, p. 854 ff), but none of them can compete with isolation of the alkaloid from natural sources, in economical terms.

Use of quinine in therapeutic doses may cause cinchonism; in excessive doses or rare cases, it may even cause death, usually by rapid pulmonary edema. In very large doses quinine also acts as an abortifacient, or may cause birth defects, especially deafness.

Quinine is a flavour component of tonic water. According to tradition, the bitter taste of antimalarial quinine tonic led British colonials in India to mix it with gin, thus creating the gin and tonic cocktail.

In the United States the Food and Drug Administration limits tonic water quinine to 83 ppm which is one-half to one-quarter the concentration used in therapeutic tonic._

But i do know that Klorane has a whole quinine based line (shampoo,cond ,deep cond) a quinine B6 SHAMPOO it s a strengthening poo for lifeless hair,hair loss..., baume et concentre fortifiant a la quinine
Klorane Strengthening Shampoo with Quinine, Dull, tired looking hair and hair-loss. Stimulates the activity of the hair bulb to revitalise the hair from the roots. The extract is combined with a vitamin B complex known to reinforce the structure and stimulate hair growth. Klorane strengthening shampoo with quinine has a revitalising and stimulating action.
i guess the quinine oil strengthen the hair and act a stimulant


----------



## Amarech (Oct 24, 2005)

OK here is the secret---and guesswhat?   Its something we here at LHCF already promote!

There are a lot of Hatians where I live and my brother's fiancee is Hatian. I've seen her and other Hatians ladies hair grow long in the past two years I've been here. One girl has hair that is waist length.  I can tell you what I've seen. They all put their hair up. they don't wear it out. My one friend wore a hat and braids for a year. But when that stuff is permed and done, its long, thick, healthy and shiny. That's it. Just like a lot of other "stuff" promoted here at LHCF, there is no quick fix or prodcut that will give you long hair. I think it is more culturally acceptable to sacrifice style for the sake of longer hair (with Haitans). It is something I am going to try summer 06.


----------



## ekomba (Oct 24, 2005)

Taij said:
			
		

> OK here is the secret---and guesswhat?   Its something we here at LHCF already promote!
> 
> There are a lot of Hatians where I live and my brother's fiancee is Hatian. I've seen her and other Hatians ladies hair grow long in the past two years I've been here. One girl has hair that is waist length.  I can tell you what I've seen. They all put their hair up. they don't wear it out. My one friend wore a hat and braids for a year. But when that stuff is permed and done, its long, thick, healthy and shiny. That's it. Just like a lot of other "stuff" promoted here at LHCF, there is no quick fix or prodcut that will give you long hair. I think it is more culturally acceptable to sacrifice style for the sake of longer hair (with Haitans). It is something I am going to try summer 06.



I hear you i know that keeping my hair braided definetely helped. I will leave my hair in braids and protective styles for one year but of course i still let vits masketi and MTG help it a lil bit hehehe


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 25, 2006)

Wow, I so forgot about this thread


----------



## jwhitley6 (May 25, 2006)

I think it's voodoo.   j/k


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 25, 2006)

Ellis said:
			
		

> The reason why I say that is because I know so many Haitian girls that I grew up with in church and school and they literally had either no hair or very short hair when they were younger and now all of the sudden their hair is like shoulder length, bra strap length and even waist length. I really think they are all using something especially the ones that go to my old church. I just can't find out what the secret is. I have asked and they will say nothing. One said she and her sisters use Doo gro I don't buy it for a second. I know there a lot of good Haitian products out there like ( minoval, miss Antilles and Ketty Hair) I don't know if there are any others that are good but can someone please tell me what the secret is. Also I don't think it is hair care that is giving these girls these results. I take care of my hair well and I don't think I can get to bra strap in under a year.


Ellis!!!!Could we please have an update about what the deal was about the hair growth?  I am soooooocurious and I really really wanna know>>>>lolobonjour.


----------



## Lucie (May 25, 2006)

I didn't know there were so many Haitian ladies on this board!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sac pase?

I do believe that Haitians do have hair secrets.

1. Minimal manipulation. (After my hair was braided, I was scolded if I tried to play with my pigtails.)

2. L'huile mascriti is good for everything. Hair, sore muscles, cold, flu, headache, whatever! 

3. My mom washed my hair and let it air dry with Blue Magic every few days. (Do the still make that stuff?)

4. No heat! ( My mom would get her hair rollerset and brushed out. Granted it look like a helmet but it was long and healthy from root to tip)

5. Good eating. (Cornmeal, bouillion, seafood, rice, beans, chicken, fresh juice)

6. Most Haitian women I know do not let there daughters get a relaxer until 14! (I was one of those girls.)

7. She never greased my scalp!

I still cannot get over how many Haitian women are on this board


----------



## Candy_C (May 25, 2006)

Taij said:
			
		

> OK here is the secret---and guesswhat?   Its something we here at LHCF already promote!
> 
> There are a lot of Hatians where I live and my brother's fiancee is Hatian. I've seen her and other Hatians ladies hair grow long in the past two years I've been here. One girl has hair that is waist length.  I can tell you what I've seen. They all put their hair up. they don't wear it out. My one friend wore a hat and braids for a year. But when that stuff is permed and done, its long, thick, healthy and shiny. That's it. Just like a lot of other "stuff" promoted here at LHCF, there is no quick fix or prodcut that will give you long hair. I think it is more culturally acceptable to sacrifice style for the sake of longer hair (with Haitans). It is something I am going to try summer 06.



its true...hats and braided, twisted hair. theres strength in numbers when hair is twisted it is automatically stronger.

my jamaican cousins all have long hair, not only isit the climate, but the water in those countris is purer. they never EVER wear their hair out, always twisted and clipped up, they dont wash it often but when they do, they wash it GOOD! Daily moisture is not nessessary, only on wash day or near the next wash day, when hair is twisted the scalp oils distribute better cos if its clipped near the scalp the ends get the same amount of oil that the root does.

i tried this formula and it works, i'm not far away from waistlength, last year my hair was eaten away and broken..go figure! you may have to stop thinking about looking pretty for a while, but at the end of it, its worth it. i know this time next year i wont have to walk around with a satin scarf with a hat ontop anymore!!!

oh yeh, castor oil as a hot oil is used alot by my jamaican cousins, i think they do it before shampooing, i would love to try this but my hair is oily, but it seems like a nice winter treatment


----------



## ekomba (May 25, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> its true...hats and braided, twisted hair. theres strength in numbers when hair is twisted it is automatically stronger.




Candy_C,I can attest to that. i been noticing that every time i redo my twists once a week after cowashing my twists always seem longer that s weird i dont measure them anymore so now i notice the growth more yesterday while twisting my hair i was like damn they grew! cause i stopped paying attention to it and just following my regimen. i usually twist without a mirror while watching tv so i never see my hair but this time i sat on the bed in front of the mirror and stretch one strand and was like   hihihi. i need to go back to bk to get some of that masketi/mascriti oil lol i used to mix it with my mtg before hum


----------



## Candy_C (May 25, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Candy_C,I can attest to that. i been noticing that every time i redo my twists once a week after cowashing my twists always seem longer that s weird i dont measure them anymore so now i notice the growth more yesterday while twisting my hair i was like damn they grew! cause i stopped paying attention to it and just following my regimen. i usually twist without a mirror while watching tv so i never see my hair but this time i sat on the bed in front of the mirror and stretch one strand and was like   hihihi. i need to go back to bk to get some of that masketi/mascriti oil lol i used to mix it with my mtg before hum



twists are great aren't they! when my hair ends were damaged i used to twist my hair and every week it seemed longer, i was sad as my ends were ruined but its nice to know the simple things work!!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (May 25, 2006)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Ellis!!!!Could we please have an update about what the deal was about the hair growth?  I am soooooocurious and I really really wanna know>>>>lolobonjour.



Oh my goodness I forgot all about this thread. Well I never found out what the secret was. But the funny thing is that i am using Lenzi Request now and every sunday the same girls compliment me on my hair and say how it is growing really fast. They ask me what I am using but I just  be like doo gro because that is the same bs they gave me when I wanted in on the secret. Sorry to be mean but hey if you can't share I can't either. I do my hair at a Haitian salon now and the owner has a whole lot of products from france that claim to make the hair grow. All the Haitian women that come in have beautiful long hair but I can't say I have seen them purchase these products but I will look further into the exact names of these products and share. One thing I know that this salon swears by and recommends to all their customers is the Dudley pca moisterizer and this for a fact I seen women purchase after doing their hair. I myself have been using it for about 3 weeks and I love it, my hair seems to just drink it up. It does not weigh the hair down or make it feel oily one bit. I noticed fewer hairs in the comb also so I will continue using it. At this point I am not even concern about the secret that the girls at my church have because all the information I have gotten from this board is the greatest secret of all.


----------



## lexi08 (May 25, 2006)

Ellis said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness I forgot all about this thread. Well I never found out what the secret was. But the funny thing is that i am using Lenzi Request now and every sunday the same girls compliment me on my hair and say how it is growing really fast. They ask me what I am using but I just  be like doo gro because that is the same bs they gave me when I wanted in on the secret. Sorry to be mean but hey if you can't share I can't either. I do my hair at a Haitian salon now and the owner has a whole lot of products from france that claim to make the hair grow. All the Haitian women that come in have beautiful long hair but I can't say I have seen them purchase these products but I will look further into the exact names of these products and share. One thing I know that this salon swears by and recommends to all their customers is the Dudley pca moisterizer and this for a fact I seen women purchase after doing their hair. I myself have been using it for about 3 weeks and I love it, my hair seems to just drink it up. It does not weigh the hair down or make it feel oily one bit. I noticed fewer hairs in the comb also so I will continue using it. At this point I am not even concern about the secret that the girls at my church have because all the information I have gotten from this board is the greatest secret of all.




Are you using the Dudley's PCA on wet or dry hair?   I started to try this a few months ago, but I was afraid it would make my hair hard.


----------



## amy1234 (May 25, 2006)

I used to use Dudley's pca as a child, my hair was very long back then.


----------



## lexi08 (May 25, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> I used to use Dudley's pca as a child, my hair was very long back then.




Thanks for replying, Does the PCA contain protein?


----------



## Zeal (May 25, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> I used to use Dudley's pca as a child, my hair was very long back then.


 

Shout out to Mr. Dudley.  He is an Alumnist as I am of North Carolina A&T State University.  Aggie Pride!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (May 25, 2006)

nikki1971 said:
			
		

> Are you using the Dudley's PCA on wet or dry hair?   I started to try this a few months ago, but I was afraid it would make my hair hard.


 The pca is a daily moisterizer I use on dry hair. It makes my hair really soft, I love it.


----------



## Firenza (May 25, 2006)

Ellis,I caught up on this thread today,and you threw a new one out there.

What is Lenzi Request and where can I find it?
I was also thinking of trying some of the other products that you mentioned that you found out from your cousin that women used that was really popular.
I guess I shouldn't ask what Lenzi is,but how do you use it?

Great thread!


----------



## gn1g (May 25, 2006)

Lenzi's Request is a hair growth stimulator that you grease your scalp with it is made of all natural ingredients mostly herbs.  see www.sunriseproductsonline.com


----------



## SherryLove (May 25, 2006)

My maternal grandma who is of african/native ancestry took care of her and me and my sister's hair very similar to what you ladies are describing here, so i do not think this is just a secret or haircare regimen should I say that is exclusive to haitian women....My grandma strongly believed in castor oil for hair care and hair growth, keeping our hair in plaits, covering it with a silk scarf before we went to bed, and used no chemicals in our hair. I was 13 when i first relaxed my hair.


----------



## Firenza (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link gn1g.  I may have to try this.
And Sherrylove,u have beautiful hair.  Keep it up(no pun intended
I've learned about so many products from this one thread...some that I never heard about,the haitian products that were mentioned earlier.
I do intend to try a few of them,but a little at a time.


----------



## SherryLove (May 25, 2006)

Firenza said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link gn1g.  I may have to try this.
> And Sherrylove,u have beautiful hair.  Keep it up(no pun intended
> I've learned about so many products from this one thread...some that I never heard about,the haitian products that were mentioned earlier.
> I do intend to try a few of them,but a little at a time.



thanks, firenz......


----------



## shiningstar84 (Sep 17, 2006)

So the secret was Jamaican Black Castor Oil or huile masketi. Where can I get this? Aint no haitians round my way and NY is over 200 miles away. 
Is there a way I can make it myself? 

Has anyone's hair fallen out after using Minoval? Is anyone still using it? I can't believe this thread is 28 pages



			
				tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> I found out what the hair secret is -- or at least part of it. That huile masketi stuff. I tried it and instantly noticed a difference in my hair! It is even better than Ojon which I tried as well. Ojon maybe has a drop of the huile masketi ingredient in it. Great stuff. Also, I think someone might have said that they tried to use African red palm oil and it stained their clothes. The huile masketi will not stain your clothes. Good stuff.



Well I know I won't be purchasing the Ojon version.

OT: Ekomba your hair is pretty!



			
				ekomba said:
			
		

> hey bluediamond, my haitian girlfriend told me the translation of huile masketi is castor oil . and the masketi one is the one in it s natural form (color of nuts crushed) hence the black color and the one sold in the states, has been stripped of its color through processing so its clear, liquid and non sticky like the black one and sold in the stores. i never tried the jamaican one but if it a sticky dark black/maroon heavy oil that smells very nutty it must be the same that you find in many cultures



ETA: i did a search and I found out I already asked those questions minus the how do you make it. Toodle loo


----------



## sweetpuff (Sep 17, 2006)

My dad went to haiti in july and brought me a bottle of Maskreti oil (huile is 'oil' in french/creole). I've been using it on my scalp mixd with a little bit of sulphure powder. I would grease the scalp with it, braid my hair in 4 braids, wrap in a satinlike scarf before going to bed.

I also have a girl at church whose hair is past bra strap and a few months from waistlenght. She agrees that this kind of oil (or others of the like) help. That and no manipulation.

All that to say : I agree with you, girls. no manipulation, braids, satin scarf helps.


----------



## Xavier (Oct 16, 2006)

My parents are from Haiti and I have a lot of Haitian friends some, with long hair others with short hair. There is no secret ladies. I am one this site just like everyone else looking for a program that will work for me.


----------



## Xavier (Oct 16, 2006)

Huile Masketi is castor oil. My mom had the plant in our backyard when I was a child and she made the oil from scratch.


----------



## keluric (Oct 23, 2006)

I read all 29 pages of this thread... very interesting.  Braiding your hair is a good idea.. my mother always braided my hair at night and I still make two big french braids EVERY NIGHT, no exceptions.  Since I cut my hair, I haven't experienced any breakage and only dust my ends just to be on the safe side.  Also, I swear by Jamaican black castor oil, it's something I still use.  I'm going to look into this Minoval.  Thanks, ladies and happy growing.


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 23, 2006)

anybody got a link where I can buy me some l'huille masquerite (sp?)?? Please!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm Haitian and there is no secret ladies. if there was i wouldn't be here looking for ways to grow my hair long.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 28, 2006)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> red palm oil can be found at any African/Caribbean or Asian store if you live in any of the big cities


 
That is what I was just thinking.  My SO is Nigerian and in his kitchen I found red palm oil.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Oct 29, 2006)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> That is what I was just thinking.  My SO is Nigerian and in his kitchen I found red palm oil.



haha thats a good thing, shows that he cooks!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 29, 2006)

this thread is hysterical.  Maybe it's voodoo? 
Maybe these women just decided to start taking care of their hair.
or perhaps are weavealicious and don't want to admit it to you.

I highly doubt it's a matter of nationality.  I know plenty short-haired hatian women.


----------



## keluric (Oct 29, 2006)

I will say that some cultures do have some things that work for them that others may not know about.  However, with the advent of the internet, we can all learn and share.


----------



## paradiseblossom (Oct 29, 2006)

Both my parents are haitiens and I knew all these stuff (huile mascriti, minovial, miss antille and moelle de Boeuf) but I never used them in my hair and never knew they were haitien secrets!    I may start using them too in that case!

Thanks for all the advices!!!


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know if I mentioned this already but there aren't any secrets. Just like some Americans/Jamaicans/Dominicans/etc have extremely long hair some Haitians have extremely long hair and vice versa as far as short hair.. I really think its comes to down to two factors: genetics and haircare. Many Haitians have very mixed up back grounds.(And this is the case with all the other nationalities I mentioned before)  Like my grandmother is mixed with Lebonese and french. Some of my aunts and cousins you can tell just by looking at them that they have a mixed background but in others like myself you cannot tell but our hair grows quickly and long. HOwever if I don't take care of it,  its just like everyone elses.  I also mentioned on another thread that sometimes we look for too many answers when simplicity could be key. All the long haired people I know don't spend any time or money on their hair. They have simple regimes with simple products and wear protective styles. Also they are very big on wrapping or braiding their hair at night. The focus is on protecting and keeping your ends strong so you can retain length.


----------



## Jadacrys (Oct 30, 2006)

So...oil masqueti...is it palm nut oil or castor oil?  I thought castor oil was l'huile de rincin (sp)?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 23, 2007)

This is a terrific thread.  Thought it was time to bump it up for the NEWBIES!!!! bonjour


----------



## Lady Esquire (Mar 24, 2007)

Ellis said:
			
		

> I know as a child my hair did grow alot with "Ti Couri" while using Lwiel Maketi. That is some oil from Haiti which does make the hair grow but it smells 10 times worse the WGO. /quote]
> 
> The Lwiel Masketi that you are referring to is their native castor oil in its raw form, which is why it is so dark and pungent.  Many many locals use it as their main hair product.
> 
> ...


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Mar 24, 2007)

Ellis said:
			
		

> The minoval is a great product but it has minoxidil in it . According to studies Minoxidil is to be used forever or else the hair you grew will fall out. Now I have used minoval in the nape of my hair and it grew back with a quickness but I never put it all over and I have stopped for a couple of weeks and nothing has happened. So I am not sure if this is only for people who are balding that need to depend on it for the hair to countinue growing or for all individuals. It has 2% minoxidil and it also says you have to continue using it on the bottle to keep the hair growing. It only took me two weeks to start seeing hair growth in the nape and I had lost my hair back there and for months it stayed like that. With the winter weather and my wool coat it is starting to break again so I am starting to use the minoval more again and I already see improvement.


 
Perhaps if you wrap your hair up in a pretty scarf until you reach your destination and take the scarf off you won't get breakage from the wool coat.  I live in Michigan and it's COLD here, plus I'm skinny so I wear heavy coats for November to May-ish, I don't have breakage from coats because I use scarves when I am out in the elements.

I will try the castor oil but I think I will pass on putting bone marrow is my hair.  We can do some busted stuff to ourselves for the love of hair.  I use to put the placenta stuff on my hair.  Placenta is part of the after birth from horses.  What was I thinking?


----------



## tarheelgurl (Mar 24, 2007)

Bumping because this is interesting......


----------



## Dijah (Mar 24, 2007)

I found this bone marrow recipe for hair loss on the internets.


http://www.recipezaar.com/100222


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Mar 24, 2007)

I love this thread...thnx *Dijah* for the recipe


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 26, 2007)

bump bump bump


----------



## firecracker (Mar 26, 2007)

Shaaaaaat the Haitian friends I have in NYC sho ain't got no damn bodies secret _them_ some baldheaded chickenhead beyotches .  **** I got mo secrets than they do and I damn sho ain't got no secret as you can see by my bush.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Mar 26, 2007)

firecracker said:
			
		

> Shaaaaaat the Haitian friends I have in NYC sho ain't got no damn bodies secret _them_ some baldheaded chickenhead beyotches . **** I got mo secrets than they do and I damn sho ain't got no secret as you can see by my bush.


 

       Firecracker, you are crazy girl!


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 26, 2007)

i loved this thread too.

anything with sulphur in make my hair grow fastttt

sulfur 8 etc

i lvoe it

but i cant handle TOO MUCHH GROWTH not really lookin 2 get more relaxers a yr

candy
x


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 16, 2007)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I posted this on another board.  Right before I moved to DC.  I was living in Roosevelt, Long Island.  There is a Hatian salon that I went to faithfully every week called Yole's on Nassau Rd in Uniondale.
> Wash n' Set-$14
> Relaxer-$25
> I started going right after my Halle Berry cut.
> ...



I went to school in Hempstead, next to Uniondale, and all the girls went to Yole's.  Can't beat a wash and set for $11.  

Back then, I was still mistreating my hair so I never went.  But looking back, all the girls, some Haitian and some not, who went to Yole's regularly had long healthy hair.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Natural is the key. About 2 years ago my aunt took it all of. I saw her dec. 2006, and she has about APL with shrinkage (i think)... I honestly think that natural is the best/easiest way to grow hair long. You don't have to worry about calculating relaxers, your not stripping the hair of anything, you don't have to worry about replenshing what you lost through chemicals. In fact, once you get past the transition phase (which is easier when you have long hair bc you don't have to wear fake hair. You can just braid your own or bun it, pony it,etc.) In Barbados, practically everyone is going back to natural.  Not that i am knocking relaxed hair at all. Also, a lot of caribbean people use old-fashion african and island techniques and products for growth; Sticking to organic products. 100% shea butter, mango butter, castor oil, natural occuring oils. And lets not talk about the diet... caribbean people eat a lot of Omega 3 fatty acids and organic vegetables. If that doesn't grow your hair, i don't know what will.
*


----------



## zora (Apr 16, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:
			
		

> I went to school in Hempstead, next to Uniondale, and all the girls went to Yole's.  Can't beat a wash and set for $11.
> 
> Back then, I was still mistreating my hair so I never went.  But looking back, all the girls, some Haitian and some not, who went to Yole's regularly had long healthy hair.


I went to Yole's in Flatbush, Brooklyn for a minute.  I couldn't stand their attitude and the fact that they couldn't style, so I didn't stay long with them, BUT they stylists and clientale had some LONG hair.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 16, 2007)

zora said:
			
		

> I went to Yole's in Flatbush, Brooklyn for a minute.  I couldn't stand their attitude and the fact that they couldn't style, so I didn't stay long with them, BUT they stylists and clientale had some LONG hair.


*
NEVER discredit a stylist bc she can't style. those are the BEST ones....
You can always do you hair the way u wanit it, but if someone can help take the responsibility of caring for your hair off your hands.. hey! Congradulate her, she's making your day easier.*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 14, 2008)

bumping thread for a newby :wink2:


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 14, 2008)

question ladies...the braids that haitians do b4 they go to bed, does anyone have a pic of the braids? 
how do the ti tress look?

*Victory1* you said: 
_They are braiding their hair at night before putting a satin cap on. It's not a regular braid, it's a bunch of tiny individual stand alone braids (Haitians call it *ti tress* (pronounced tee-tress)). It takes about 15 to 45 minutes, depending on how thick and how long your hair is). _


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 14, 2008)

This youtuber is from Haiti. She has gorgeous hair and uses this mayonnaise treatment on her hair. I don't think it is making her hair grow, but she doesn't use chemicals on her hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydhldYqyxp0


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 14, 2008)

Instead of keeping it a secret, people should be making money off this stuff.
Come on people: generate some wealth, that's what it's all about.

If any of the Haitian peeps on the board know anyone back home who can make up a good mixture with huile d' masqueiti and all the other good stuff that someone else's Grandma puts in it, then they should link up with them and start a little exporting business.

Even just the pure huile d masqueti. You know how Westerners go wild for pure natural organic stuff.

For example in the UK, I could see someone like  Akua from sheabuttercottage.co,uk selling it. She is from Ghana and sells all natural oils, butters etc directly from Africa, Central America, etc. She does it fair trade too - linking up with women trying to earn $$$, community development projects etc. 
As a matter of fact I just checked her site and she has Palm Kernel oil from Ghana. http://www.akuawood.co.uk/product.php?productid=44&cat=6&page=2.
Haitians: is this the same thing? She doesn't advertise it as being for hair or as moisturising. 
ETA: she's out of stock. See people - business opportunity!


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 14, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> This youtuber is from Haiti. She has gorgeous hair and uses this mayonnaise treatment on her hair. I don't think it is making her hair grow, but she doesn't use chemicals on her hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydhldYqyxp0


 

that was a great video... thanks!!


----------



## ekomba (Apr 14, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Instead of keeping it a secret, people should be making money off this stuff.
> Come on people: generate some wealth, that's what it's all about.
> 
> If any of the Haitian peeps on the board know anyone back home who can make up a good mixture with huile d' masqueiti and all the other good stuff that someone else's Grandma puts in it, then they should link up with them and start a little exporting business.
> ...



you so right! i buy mine in the streets of brooklyn in church ave. the haitian lady imports them from back home and it s homemade and then they store it in empty rum bottles like 5dol the small bottle and big one 20dol. i usually get the big one cause i dont want to be coming back and forth to brooklyn for the huil masketi but it s sooooooooo great to thicken the hair i need me two bottles now that i think of it. i used to mix mine with mtg and minoval, my growth was great then.

ETA: but i dont know if its pure though they be adding all kind of stuff to it generally when it s homemade. it s black brownish with a smell to it like molasses and sometimes they add minoval and many stuff while doing it i never gotten to ask what exactly goes there but i know a couple of haitian salons in queens and bk, they sell a potion i m sure its masketi oil my friend did tell me but they refuse to tell the ingredients. its  just when i told my haitian girlfriend after i managed to squeeze out of her one of her secrets being minoval, its only when i confronted her after reading on the board 2 years ago about the masketi oil, her only frigthened answer was " WHAT u know about the masketi? like let me found out how you heard about our thing oh well mind you its a great "close" friend or used to be. i swear sometimes u just feel like hair is sooooooo tabou that people dont want to share the hair successes and dont want u to grow your hair long. But i noticed a lot of girls around brooklyn, have LONG hair i think this is where i have seen the longest lengths ever, even yesterday i saw a natural dark skinned girl that look like 16 yr old with thick long natural hair. i kept my mouth open staring at her the whole time


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 14, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Natural is the key. About 2 years ago my aunt took it all of. I saw her dec. 2006, and she has about APL with shrinkage (i think)... I honestly think that natural is the best/easiest way to grow hair long. You don't have to worry about calculating relaxers, your not stripping the hair of anything, you don't have to worry about replenshing what you lost through chemicals. In fact, once you get past the transition phase (which is easier when you have long hair bc you don't have to wear fake hair. You can just braid your own or bun it, pony it,etc.) In Barbados, practically everyone is going back to natural.  Not that i am knocking relaxed hair at all. Also, a lot of caribbean people use old-fashion african and island techniques and products for growth; Sticking to organic products. 100% shea butter, mango butter, castor oil, natural occuring oils. And lets not talk about the diet... caribbean people eat a lot of Omega 3 fatty acids and organic vegetables. If that doesn't grow your hair, i don't know what will.
> *



ITA there is no secret.  They do the same as we do.  Its just that they maybe limited on the amount of products that they have available to them.  So what is the next best thing to use, shea butter, castor oil, mayonaise etc.  

I knew alot of ladies from the islands including Haitian ladies when i was in school.  Some had long thick beautiful hair and some couldnt get any because they kept on gluing in weaves.  

I even one time asked my friend from Trinidad specifically what she did and she had long pass the shoulder thick hair.  Nothing but stretch relaxers sometimes she would get blowouts just to help her stretch out her relaxers.  But other than that i dont think she did anything special to her hair.  Probably just kept it simple regimen.


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 14, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> question ladies...the braids that haitians do b4 they go to bed, does anyone have a pic of the braids?
> how do the ti tress look?
> 
> *Victory1* you said:
> _They are braiding their hair at night before putting a satin cap on. It's not a regular braid, it's a bunch of tiny individual stand alone braids (Haitians call it *ti tress* (pronounced tee-tress)). It takes about 15 to 45 minutes, depending on how thick and how long your hair is). _


 
There is no name to them. Just little individual braids. My lil sister does them. Even when she comes to my house. She closes the door as if its a big hair secret (I know the secret she is searching thru my hair supply stash).  I  love her hair. but lawd the child knows not what to do with the air. Cannot style for nuttin.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 14, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Natural is the key. About 2 years ago my aunt took it all of. I saw her dec. 2006, and she has about APL with shrinkage (i think)... I honestly think that natural is the best/easiest way to grow hair long. You don't have to worry about calculating relaxers, your not stripping the hair of anything, you don't have to worry about replenshing what you lost through chemicals. In fact, once you get past the transition phase (which is easier when you have long hair bc you don't have to wear fake hair. You can just braid your own or bun it, pony it,etc.) In Barbados, practically everyone is going back to natural.  Not that i am knocking relaxed hair at all. Also, a lot of caribbean people use old-fashion african and island techniques and products for growth; Sticking to organic products. 100% shea butter, mango butter, castor oil, natural occuring oils. And lets not talk about the diet... caribbean people eat a lot of Omega 3 fatty acids and organic vegetables. If that doesn't grow your hair, i don't know what will.
> *



ITA about natural hair.  When I was pregnant twice back to back, I had my hair in braids while my hair underwear was natural.  After I stopped wearing braids, my hair was the longest and healthiest it's ever been.  Things changed a lot after I went back to relaxing.  It wasn't as healthy and didn't grow that fast.  Also, my mom and aunt are from the islands and they have very healthy, long hair.  My mom often spoke about how back home they would use a lot of old fashion island techniques and diet that attributed to their healthy hair.  I need to incorporate more of their techniques.


----------



## clever (Apr 14, 2008)

here is a recipe I found:

I do. Get the grenn masketi. Let it veyr very dry. Pu it in a hot pot and put it in there let it griye like popcorn. Then pile'l and then bouyi'l avek dlo, and then pick the oil on top of the water while it is on the fire.


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 14, 2008)

thx, Closer1. lolsounds like my sister....that's just too bad...  I'm going to try them out on my dd...if she let's me  she's only 3 and after her own experimental bc...i'm try'n my best to get this child's hair back on the right track and i'll take pics...and yes, I also have to agree that haitians need i love diversity...one culture teaching another culture. 

ebonylocs why we gotta be *Westerners go wild for pure natural organic stuff...*lol   Naw, for me tho, I'd rather have stuff that's not made up in someone's lab..., but I'll get from ya kitchen, yes ma'am! I'm no monkey or lab rat!!!I've read online that if an ingredient has an awful smell, and if it's covered up with parfum, the manufacturer doesn't have to list that ingredient. so yeah, pass me the huile d masqueti, jbco, babassu butter, murumuru butter...i'll use it like there's no tommorow!!!

speaking of huile d mesqueti um, who's going to start selling this online...i'm not in the states to get any


----------



## jenteel (Apr 14, 2008)

i 2 am haitian
i don't know abt "the secret"
but growing up i have always known alot of haitian women with long hair
thick hair is also very common for haitian people
i feel like its in our dna!lol!
like previously mentioned the haircare is simple
somewhat similar to dominicans w/ rollersetting except no abuse of heat
i used to go to yole's in uniondale 2
(i live in uniondale)
and most of the frequent clientele had long to really long hair
haitians also stretch relaxers
i used to relax my hair every 3-4 months

haitians usually lose all the techniques when they come here
they get brainwashed by all these products promoting beautiful hair 
relax 2 often which breaks the hair then get weaves
like my mom used to do all these treatments with mayo and oils 
when i was little but she sucks with hair now
i am teaching her now
as for the castor oil
i always have my auntie bring me back some on her visits
it is a pure raw form that is unlike castor oil in the states
i love it and treat it like gold!

ladies we know the secrets
they are all on this site 
keep posting these recipies!


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 14, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> here is a recipe I found:
> 
> I do. Get the grenn masketi. Let it veyr very dry. Pu it in a hot pot and put it in there let it griye like popcorn. Then pile'l and then bouyi'l avek dlo, and then pick the oil on top of the water while it is on the fire.


 
Girl you gave the straight creole way. LOL. 

Griye= Roast

Pile= crush

Bouyi= Boil

Avek dlo= with water.

But the issue is to find the seed.


----------



## graCeful_89 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dana03 said:


> YEP, She swore by Castor Oil I believe


 
I'm haitian and I'm telling you castor oil is the stuff meng. I should start using it. I have some in my car  idk why..When I used to do my hair with the oh man, soft and longggg. My poor mother got hoodwinked into relaxing my hair at a very young age and well, the rest is history


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 14, 2008)

This thread is still going?

O Bon dye papa!!


----------



## miami74 (Apr 15, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> This youtuber is from Haiti. She has gorgeous hair and uses this mayonnaise treatment on her hair. I don't think it is making her hair grow, but she doesn't use chemicals on her hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydhldYqyxp0



Great video!  Had me rolling with laughter   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jenteel (Apr 24, 2008)

did all u ladies post in the caribbean poll
i love the fact that we have so many caribbeans on this site!!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=222111


----------



## Napp (Apr 24, 2008)

Whats the secret?(i dont feel like reading thw whole thread) im of haitian decent and ive had short hair forever. i hope its not the oil. i refuse to walk around smelling like huile mesquite. reminds me of my child hood days when people would ask "who smells like that? eww!" ill stick to commercial strawberry scented products thank you!


----------



## clever (Apr 24, 2008)

Closer1 said:


> Girl you gave the straight creole way. LOL.
> 
> Griye= Roast
> 
> ...


Thanks for the translation girl


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL. this is quite an old thread.  I probably already wrote in it too!  But I agree with earlier posts-I don't think its an exact hair secret but a combination of things.  I'm even starting to lean towards the genes factor but I'm still not sure. 

l'huile maskreti is the truth for growth though-I just don't like it- I think it smells and makes my hair VERY coarse.  If anyone has come up with a way to counter the smell PLEASE post!


----------



## didirose (Apr 24, 2008)

Sak passe femme haitian!!!

How in the heck did this thread get dug up?  I think this was the first thread I posted in. 

DivaD04, ti tresse are just little twists or braids all over the head. I don't have a pic but I have link to a painting.  I love my Haitian art enjoy:

http://www.carrieartcollection.com/artist-arc/kathy_castera/KC05.html

The only time my mom did this was after washing and detangling my hair.  It was the thing to do before styling it in whatever natural style she had in mind.  I think it could possibly be a way to keep tangling down and keep hair out of the way while styling the hair.  

Over the years I would see women adding castor oil to their hair concoctions but I've never seen them add it to their hair alone.  The haitian castor oil was more important for other uses, especially used as rubs when you have muscle/joint pain or when sick.  East coast women are lucky to have vendors selling it.  I live in the midwest and we would pray they didn't open our bags and throw it out.  With the new airline rules I wouldn't even go through the drama.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 24, 2008)

_*the link didnt work for me *_




Ellis said:


> Ladies I think I discovered the secret. I saw one of my cousins yesterday and her hair grew like crazy, she had a Halle Berry cut and now it is like an ear length bob in less then 6 months i believe. I asked her what she was using and she was like this thing called Keralong Gamme and another product called cheveux pousse. I am not accurate with the names but I have a site she gave me to see the products. She said alot of Haitians are sweating these products and you would never know cause they don't share their secrets. I told her that was so true. Well here is the site but the only problem is that it is in french but some of the descriptions are in english. I see alot of interesting products for hair growth here so I will be giving some a try. So I think I discovered the secret and I am sharing so I hope you all enjoy the site. Here it is
> 
> http://www.extrait-good.com/product_info.php/products_id/38


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 24, 2008)

carletta said:


> OK,OK ! Ya'll know the PRODUCT J.U.N.K.I.E in me HAD to look this up ! I might try to get me some of this from NATUREmd.net for 8.50 cheap!!!!!!


 
_*8.50 is a lot!! for minoval.. in miami its sold for 3.99 .... everywhere else should be 6.99 at most!! go to ur beauty supply stores.. theyll have it... make sure u get the drops and not the pomade. its tooo greasy... *_

_*btw, im haitian too and ive always been using minoval... my dad had loss his hair due to an illness and the minoval made it grow back before u know it... but prior to that everyone in my family has been using it.. and its wonderfull.... some ppl have had complaints that it makes them grow hair everywhere.. but ive yet to notice or see anything of that sort n ive been using it well over 10 years now. i just cut and color and damage my hair too much.. but i put my highschool friends on it back in the day and theyre hair is thicker and stronger than ever! .... hth*_


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 24, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> _*8.50 is a lot!! for minoval.. in miami its sold for 3.99 .... everywhere else should be 6.99 at most!! go to ur beauty supply stores.. theyll have it... make sure u get the drops and not the pomade. its tooo greasy... *_
> 
> _*btw, im haitian too and ive always been using minoval... my dad had loss his hair due to an illness and the minoval made it grow back before u know it... but prior to that everyone in my family has been using it.. and its wonderfull.... some ppl have had complaints that it makes them grow hair everywhere.. but ive yet to notice or see anything of that sort n ive been using it well over 10 years now. i just cut and color and damage my hair too much.. but i put my highschool friends on it back in the day and theyre hair is thicker and stronger than ever! .... hth*_



So could you elaborate on this more, and what happens when you quit using it? Some people have complained of hair loss, is this true? Some have said it dried out hair at the roots? Is this true? Also does it have a termination time for the product to be effective. bonjour


----------



## sweetsuccess (Apr 24, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> So could you elaborate on this more, and what happens when you quit using it? Some people have complained of hair loss, is this true? Some have said it dried out hair at the roots? Is this true? bonjour


*i have heard these stories as well... but no one i personally knew has had any hair loss.. so i dont know... i guess it plays into the whole .. what works for one person may not work well for the other... its worth a try? it wont hurt you too much im sure... *

*as far as drying out the hair at the roots. the minoval does just feel like dry water (if that makes sense) on your scalp. my roots absorb it in two seconds. n i strongly dislike using it after a fresh press.. but it will make my roots curly.. whch is why i havent used it as much since my transition...*

*im thinking about getting a sew in for the summer.. u know, like every 6 weeks.. then let my hair breathe for a week. then put a sew in in for another 6 weeks n so fourth.. n while i have the sew in... put minoval in my hair (roots) every morning and see if it retains growth. *

*i duno if ive helped at all, but i personally know nothing but positive things about minoval.*

*hth*


----------



## DivaD04 (Apr 25, 2008)

thx didirose...o these look like what we used ro wear back in the day as kids


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Victory1 said:


> They're doing it everynight. *You have to moisterize first (your scalp and then your hair). The braids lock-in moisture and that promotes growth. It also stops your hair from shedding and thus protecting your ends.*
> 
> And yes, your hair is wavy.


 
THIS IS VERY TRUE


----------



## cmesweet (Apr 25, 2008)

I need to meet the Haitian women ya'll know. Cause the few Haitians that I have met and/or know, do not have hair that I would wish to have. No, I'm not talking about texture, I am discussing health.


----------



## jenteel (Jun 6, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> I need to meet the Haitian women ya'll know. Cause the few Haitians that I have met and/or know, do not have hair that I would wish to have. No, I'm not talking about texture, I am discussing health.



come 2 ny baby!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm haitian ....well half...and my hair is growing thanks toooooo.....
















LHCF! lol..sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## jenteel (Jun 6, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> I'm haitian ....well half...and my hair is growing thanks toooooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that was good!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 6, 2008)

jenteel said:


> come 2 ny baby!


yes, it seems as though everyone in NY has long healthy hair.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 6, 2008)

chebaby said:


> yes, it seems as though everyone in NY has long healthy hair.


You know what? You aint never lie , I was just up in Brooklyn last week and as I was walking around I saw several healthy haired and long haired ladies. What is the *ny secret* that is the question?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 6, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> You know what? You aint never lie , I was just up in Brooklyn last week and as I was walking around I saw several healthy haired and long haired ladies. What is the *ny secret* that is the question?


 

Could it be long healthy heads full of LACE FRONTS?  I mean, I'm just saying, the lace front game has been stepped up to near perfection lately.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 6, 2008)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> You know what? You aint never lie , I was just up in Brooklyn last week and as I was walking around I saw several healthy haired and long haired ladies. What is the *ny secret* that is the question?


i think its the dominican salons. theyre on every corner.


----------



## cts (Nov 12, 2008)

I just returned from Yole salon on Grand Ave/Baldwin, Long Island NY and my experience was not good. If u are a shedder with new growth, like I am, I wouldn't recommend them. Because i arrived there on a non-busy day and time, I didnt have to wait at all-POSITIVE. The wash-woman shampooed, put my Aphogee in, and put me under the dryer-POSITIVE. After that, down hill! She then puts conditioner in, which I thougt was shampoo and a little bit of what seemed like some liquidy non-conditioner stuff-NEGATIVE. So I asked her to put some conditioner in, and she said i did-okkkkk...The two other emplooyees there that spoke english asked her in creole and she said she did. I sat in the stylist chair and she proceeded to rake my hair from forehead to nape with, I KID U NOT, an old raggedy wide toothed blow dryer brush? that had EXACTLY....10 bent and broken tooths? on it!!!! I whipped my head around to see WHAT THE H-LL was she combing my hair with!! I looked at her like, are u serious!!! She said I combing your hair out. I said no, just comb out each section that you are about to roll. With a reluctant look and sigh, she began to STILL rake my hair with.....I KID U NOT!!! the smallest toothed comb made!!!! You've seem them. Those cheap, thin-thin black combs that would snap in two. I NEVER, EVER thought of purchasing those types of combs in stores. Mind u, she seen how much of my shedding hair came out in the 5 tooth brush, but this genius decides to pick up this "lemon tree" comb. I yelled, for a bigger, wider toothed comb. She said i don't have one, and then deceided to top it off by saying, DO U WANT TO COMB IT? Ladiessss, YOU DON'T KNOW!!! I was 1 second from hurtin something!!! I told her that she needs to detangle from the bottom on up. I could HEAR my new growth ripping in my scalp. She rips from my new growth on down, saying u need a touch up. I seen the other stylist comb the relaxer waaaay past the new growth on the customer hair. Touch up? HERE?!! NO, I DONT THINK SO!!! Those old ladies and there old lady customers?-YOU CAN KEEP EM!!! Prices good, parking bad. THAT was my second experience with them. My first was my mistake by going in on a day of the week when it was crowded with.....old ladies. After signing in and watching while the 3 employees SLOWEY eat, stretch out in the stylest chair, and gossip, I decided to get up and find another salon. BUT not before THAT stylst jumps up to ask why before i walk out. The good prices would not make me return there. WE ladies here arent professional hair stylst, so why dont THEY know AA hair care basics?-new growth touch up only; detangle from ends on up; deep condition after aphogee; presentable working tools. I guess i pay for what i get.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^^ wow. you dont say.....i dont live in nyc but i have heard plenty of dominican horror stories. i've had all good experiences but you never know.


----------



## Casarela (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi , When it comes to haitian ...I can say for myself since im haitian I think the diet helps a lot because most haitian eat a lot of rice and beans together andd the beans aka frijoles, pois are a $hitload of protein. 

IMHO if you dont see a lot of haitian woman around with long hair it could be because of hair practices. On the other hand , the diet itself is almost a 10 when it comes to incorporating food that has a lot of protein. 

Other than that, one thing that has been discussed several posts already is that a lot of haitian when they care for their daughters hair they use l'huile mascréti and braid the hair at night. very simple , low maintenance or they use a very light grease called moelle de boeuf ( beef bone marrow).  

I dont think that growth is related to the salons ...sure there are dominicans salons that do hair really well. However IMO it does not correlate with hair growth ( whats coming out of your scalp) but it still CAN reflect on the lenght you retain.

Casarela



chebaby said:


> i think its the dominican salons. theyre on every corner.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 12, 2008)

Casarela said:


> Hi , When it comes to haitian ...I can say for myself since im haitian I think the diet helps a lot because most haitian eat a lot of rice and beans together andd the beans aka frijoles, pois are a $hitload of protein.
> 
> IMHO if you dont see a lot of haitian woman around with long hair it could be because of hair practices. On the other hand , the diet itself is almost a 10 when it comes to incorporating food that has a lot of protein.
> 
> ...


 yea, i heard about the diet thing and it made me decide to start eating better and i also want to start working out again.
i only said the dominican salons because back when i wrote that dominican salons were hot on this forum and ladies were saying they were big in NY. that was months ago and i now know it aint the dominican salons .
i do believe it the diet and oil(although i have never used it). i use to use JBCO and my hair was so thick back then....i think i need to buy another bottle.


----------



## ccd (Nov 12, 2008)

Casarela said:


> Hi , When it comes to haitian ...I can say for myself since im haitian I think the diet helps a lot because most haitian eat a lot of rice and beans together andd the beans aka frijoles, pois are a $hitload of protein.
> 
> IMHO if you dont see a lot of haitian woman around with long hair it could be because of hair practices. On the other hand , the diet itself is almost a 10 when it comes to incorporating food that has a lot of protein.
> 
> ...



You makin me laugh with the moelle de boeff and mascreti references....It just brings me way back to when my mom use to do my hair!  

I agree.....with the diet and the knowledge of how to care for your hair.....There are some Haitian that unfortunately, haircare is not on the top of there list of things they need to do.....its more like Food and Shelter......so I remember reading someones comment on here about how they never seen a Haitian with long or healthy hair......I think its about who you know and where you live....anyway, I'm rambling

Just wanted to say Sak pase Casarela!!!!


----------



## empressri (Nov 12, 2008)

^^

yeah cause most of the ones around my way...their hair is broken off and damaged. but that goes for a lot of black women period around here. if you perm your hair, you have to learn how to maintain it! and most of them don't.


----------



## ccd (Nov 12, 2008)

cts said:


> I just returned from Yole salon on Grand Ave/Baldwin, Long Island NY and my experience was not good. If u are a shedder with new growth, like I am, I wouldn't recommend them. Because i arrived there on a non-busy day and time, I didnt have to wait at all-POSITIVE. The wash-woman shampooed, put my Aphogee in, and put me under the dryer-POSITIVE. After that, down hill! She then puts conditioner in, which I thougt was shampoo and a little bit of what seemed like some liquidy non-conditioner stuff-NEGATIVE. So I asked her to put some conditioner in, and she said i did-okkkkk...The two other emplooyees there that spoke english asked her in creole and she said she did. I sat in the stylist chair and she proceeded to rake my hair from forehead to nape with, I KID U NOT, an old raggedy wide toothed blow dryer brush? that had EXACTLY....10 bent and broken tooths? on it!!!! I whipped my head around to see WHAT THE H-LL was she combing my hair with!! I looked at her like, are u serious!!! She said I combing your hair out. I said no, just comb out each section that you are about to roll. With a reluctant look and sigh, she began to STILL rake my hair with.....I KID U NOT!!! the smallest toothed comb made!!!! You've seem them. Those cheap, thin-thin black combs that would snap in two. I NEVER, EVER thought of purchasing those types of combs in stores. Mind u, she seen how much of my shedding hair came out in the 5 tooth brush, but this genius decides to pick up this "lemon tree" comb. I yelled, for a bigger, wider toothed comb. She said i don't have one, and then deceided to top it off by saying, DO U WANT TO COMB IT? Ladiessss, YOU DON'T KNOW!!! I was 1 second from hurtin something!!! I told her that she needs to detangle from the bottom on up. I could HEAR my new growth ripping in my scalp. She rips from my new growth on down, saying u need a touch up. I seen the other stylist comb the relaxer waaaay past the new growth on the customer hair. Touch up? HERE?!! NO, I DONT THINK SO!!! Those old ladies and there old lady customers?-YOU CAN KEEP EM!!! Prices good, parking bad. THAT was my second experience with them. My first was my mistake by going in on a day of the week when it was crowded with.....old ladies. After signing in and watching while the 3 employees SLOWEY eat, stretch out in the stylest chair, and gossip, I decided to get up and find another salon. BUT not before THAT stylst jumps up to ask why before i walk out. The good prices would not make me return there. WE ladies here arent professional hair stylst, so why dont THEY know AA hair care basics?-new growth touch up only; detangle from ends on up; deep condition after aphogee; presentable working tools. I guess i pay for what i get.




I have personally NEVER gone to a Haitian hair stylist in my adult life I don' think they know how to style hair......But maybe in differnt areas ( Brkln) you will find some that work well....but I think most stylist that do AA hair are rough on the hair......I remember going to a AA salon....highendish and I was watchin what they did


it was Blow dry, curling irons  the works......they werent setting peoples hair so I think it depend...really depends when it comes to salons

I like my Dominicans....even if they "don't like us"


----------



## ccd (Nov 12, 2008)

empressri said:


> ^^
> 
> yeah cause most of the ones around my way...their hair is broken off and damaged. but that goes for a lot of black women period around here. if you perm your hair, you have to learn how to maintain it! and most of them don't.



yes, I think many black women mistreat their hair....I think we could all agree there

I use to blowdry my hair from wet to dry...end up with straw like ends and just a mess....

Before I learned how to rollerset my own hair, it was a MESS!!!  broken ends and all....its how you do what you  do IMHO


----------



## empressri (Nov 12, 2008)

wait...this one haitian man F***** up my hair something terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was like oh hell no! and the woman swore he could do hair. the woman was nice though, she hooked up mom's hair.

but i was transitioning and i guess he just didn't know how to deal with my thick hair lol


----------



## doll-baby (Nov 12, 2008)

When I first saw this thread I asked my friend who is Haitian if she had a hair secret, she said no that she struggles with her hair just like anyone else. But she did say that Haitian mother's do not relax their daughter's hair until they are waaaaay older. I guess this allows them to gain length and overall hair health .


----------



## Casarela (Nov 12, 2008)

I bet JBCO is good too! But that L'huile mascreti just stanks not like MTG however I still hate the potent smell!!!! 





chebaby said:


> yea, i heard about the diet thing and it made me decide to start eating better and i also want to start working out again.
> i only said the dominican salons because back when i wrote that dominican salons were hot on this forum and ladies were saying they were big in NY. that was months ago and i now know it aint the dominican salons .
> i do believe it the diet and oil(although i have never used it). i use to use JBCO and my hair was so thick back then....i think i need to buy another bottle.


----------



## pringe (Nov 12, 2008)

um what about those of us whose hair is in twists and braided styles anyway, protective styles and their/our hair is still not going


----------



## varaneka (Aug 5, 2009)

I want to try minoval


----------



## sungtongs (Feb 2, 2011)

When my hair was WL as a child, my grandmother used to use a combination of l'huile mascréti and cocoa butter (YES, REALLY). I'm convinced that all worked, but the smell of l'huile mascréti is wayyy too much for me these days.

I'm also gonna agree about relaxing hair later in life. I got my first relaxer at 13.


----------



## Phaer (Feb 2, 2011)

Me too, I got a perm when I was around 13 and had a nice bald spot at the back of my head when I was 13 and 1/2.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 2, 2011)

I notice Haitians have thick hair. At least the ones I've seen. I get so jealous!


----------



## ActionActress (Feb 2, 2011)

*Interesting thread ladies keep going but let us be mindful that a "Mixed background" has nothing to do with why some one has long hair.  There are so many positive examples of 4b hair that with good technique grow fabulously long hair.  

AA*

*Haven't read the entire thread but...
Could it also be that people from Haiti, Caribean areas, and Brazil and such that so many Afro-Ameri women look at, have a tendency not to use so many products or use more natural products and/or not so relaxer minded as the US women are?  Think about it, all come from Africa, some of us from the same areas but different but ancestors end up in different countries and just as "mixed" as each other. AAmer. are mixed blacks (we seem to forget)  But yet we claim that those who live in other regions have some kind of secret...lol!  This is something to ponder on.  Are we that much different? or is it simply our technique...the women of the slave era had thicker, longer healthier hair than us today....think on it.*


----------



## Nixx22jam (Feb 2, 2011)

Some one else posted about caribbean ppl diets. I TOTALLY agree. My mom was making carrot juice, sour sop juice, mango juice, cucumber juice it her hair was long. Not because of it but it wasnt a hindrance.I think I want a juicer for my birthday.  Eating non processed foods also help I try not to put that stuff in my body.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^^
OH yes, not to forget all the natural juices and unprocessed foods, yam, banana, cho cho, dasheen, cassava etc ... instead of rice and bleached flour


----------



## LaBelleLL (Feb 2, 2011)

this is funny. my friend swears that haitian women have a secret. i just think it's a combo of our hair genes, healthy hair practices and diet. personally, my mom didn't relax my hair, ever. and she was always doing things that people do on this board - conditioning the hair, moisterizing the hair, doing light protein treatments, keeping my hair in a protective style. growing up, my hair was never, ever out. i can't count on one hand how many times it was. and yes, the use of l'huile maskreti. that was big in our home. as for our diet, we eat a lot of beans and vetetables- the beans help with hair growth a lot.


----------



## 4bslbound (Feb 2, 2011)

i read this entire thread and loved it

Any adverse effects with minovil use?

It says you should not use it while preggers......Thanks!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish I had a dollar for everytime someone said this to me! who bumped this?

In my family, there was more of an emphasis on staying natural, there was always a preference for protective styles, and we tend toward natural concoctions
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thats all I got, but people always talkin bout oh, haitian women mus have some hair secrets


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Feb 3, 2011)

its the Haitian food, good 'ol rice 7 legume lol jk. idk my aunts use some product they order from France CAPIRELAX La Croissance "L'Authentique." Her hair is thin now, but when i look at old pictures of her back in Haiti her hair was realllly long and thick, idk if it's just old age thats brought about this thinness but it's not where near where it use to be. This product ... mehh, ive seen some CHANGE in her hairs appearance but no where near where it use to be


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Feb 3, 2011)

oh heres another one ... DAX lmfaoooo haitian women will pile on some onto there scalp. Sulfur 8, Indian Hemp ... lol now we all know that these products aren't the best but as a child thats what my mom used for me and my hair was MBL at 7.


----------



## gn1g (Feb 3, 2011)

Dax grew my childs hair from neck to below BSL. But who wants all that heavy oil in there hair.


----------



## Harina (Sep 25, 2011)

tryn2growmyhair said:


> I found out what the hair secret is -- or at least part of it. That huile masketi stuff. I tried it and instantly noticed a difference in my hair! It is even better than Ojon which I tried as well. Ojon maybe has a drop of the huile masketi ingredient in it. Great stuff. Also, I think someone might have said that they tried to use African red palm oil and it stained their clothes. The huile masketi will not stain your clothes. Good stuff.




Loved this thread! Does anyone know where I can get huile masketi in the Atlanta area. I know it's similar to Jamaican black castor oil, but I would be interested in getting the actual Haitian one.,,,


----------



## niqu92 (Sep 25, 2011)

hmmm...now that i think about it....a lot of ppl in my fam have long thick hair and if their hair is short its still really thick..idk i think its our diet..?lol
theres a lot of naturals in haiti,mostly cause relaxers r expensive so only those who can afford it get it, but even in the shrunken state you can tell if you stretched it it would be very long. when i went to haiti over the summer i went to a hair salon and eeeeveerybody in there had long thick hair it was some real life hair porn lol


----------



## koolkittychick (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL, based on the experiences in my family, I would say it is more a factor of genetics than anything else. While I have known some Haitian women with beautiful heads of long, thick hair, all the women in my family (including my mom, who had 3B/C hair) have never had hair past BSL. 

Also what helps is the Haitian tradition of non-manipulation and no chemical processing, at least among older women. My mom, who has never had a relaxer in her life, has the longest hair in the best condition, although it has always been fine and somewhat thin, though BSL. My older sister, who has also never relaxed, follows closely behind with her extremely thick, 4a/b BSL hair. My baby sis, who has been natural for almost 3 years now, came back from nearly destroying the edges on her 3C/4/A hair due to over processing and tight ponytails. She did the BC and now sports a pretty, tightly spiraled natural that is APL, almost BSL.

As for me, I have fried, dyed and laid to the side my fine, fragile 4B hair from the time I was 15, and could never make it past shoulder length throughout my teens and twenties. Even when I went natural for a few years in my thirties and made it to APL, dyeing it bleach blonde would eradicate any progress I made in length. Now I'm 42, relaxed with a solid regimen, and my hair is at APL. Hoping to kiss BSL in Jan, which is great for my family, but not so much compared to my other Haitian friends.


----------



## Chioniso (Sep 25, 2011)

I've just read this entire thread!

Any answers about minimising the smell of this masketi oil?


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 15, 2011)

Has anyone been able to purchase the l'huile masketi in a store locally? If so, where?

Thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## Royalq (Oct 15, 2011)

im haiti woop woop! People in my fam dont have long hair, really short actually. But thats probably because they came to america, no hair knowledge, and started messing around with perms. but the long hair could possibly come from us liking protective styles like box braids, cornrows, natural box braids with rubber bands or beads, weaves. And also rubbing l'huile maskreti on scalp and through out the hair length. Maskreti and JBCO are essenstially the same thing, so dont stress yourself looking for Maskreti. they have the sam consistency and scent. both are castor oil.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe it's hairy water. Kind of like holy water.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Oct 16, 2011)

Royalq said:


> im haiti woop woop! People in my fam dont have long hair, really short actually. But thats probably because they came to america, no hair knowledge, and started messing around with perms. but the long hair could possibly come from us liking protective styles like box braids, cornrows, natural box braids with rubber bands or beads, weaves. And also rubbing l'huile maskreti on scalp and through out the hair length. Maskreti and JBCO are essenstially the same thing, so dont stress yourself looking for Maskreti. they have the sam consistency and scent. both are castor oil.



My dad came back from Jamaica and brought back to bottle of JBCO!  So I'm excited to try it, he apparently had to go to Tivoli Gardens to find it  and they gave it to him in a HUGE rum bottle! I smells like smoke basically, it's pretty strong so I'm only going to use it as a pre-wash treatment. I hope I see results!


----------



## amazingbae (Oct 16, 2011)

My mom brought me back a bottle of  l'huile masketi form Haiti this summer I mixed 1 ounce of l'huile masketi,1 ounce WGO,1 once MTG, and 1 ounce of the Jamaican Castor Oil in an applicator bottle.Imagine how that smells Ill see how that goes since I have braids in now


----------



## karezone (Oct 16, 2011)

Man this thread is old


----------



## sheanu (Feb 23, 2012)

Excellent thread! I just finished the while thing!

Does anyone know where to buy huile masketi in miami? My neighbor's sister was going to  bring me some from  haiti but she isn't going til this summer


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Jul 11, 2013)

its the same as jamaican black castor oil


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Jul 11, 2013)

its just UNREFINED black castor oil . you can either make it yourself, buy it online, or buy refined JA black castor oil (atleast it smells better)


----------



## Tatilove (Jul 11, 2013)

This is a really OLD thread!!!

Haitian's don't have a hair secret. Keep in mind that Haitians eat Beans/Peas/Lentils almost EVERY DAY, they are some of the best foods for hair growth. When I was little, my mom used the "L'huile Masketi" on my hair. I absolutely HATEEEEE the smell. I don't care how great it was for my hair, I can't go out with that smell on hair hair. But yes, it makes hair grow like WEEEEEEEEEEEEED. It is used for many other things besides hair.


----------



## Napp (Jul 11, 2013)

I really wish the secret was something other than that stank arse oil lol

I refuse to use it and smell like BBQ all of the time!


----------



## DirectorChic (Jul 12, 2013)

My Observation:

What is it with American born sisters who think the other sisters from Brazil, and the Caribbean have some kind of "exotic" hair secret? lol.  I sometimes have to chuckle.

It is as if American black means stuck with "regular short hair" and bad genetics(bad perception). Born elsewhere means strong genetics and better growth.

One thing to remember ladies, we all come from that same place. Mostly West Africa, some from East.  We on the basic level have the close genes and close hair practices (if that information hadn't been removed)

American Ladies: There are no secrets among those nice ladies outside the American continent.  They simply did not lose as much information about Afro textures and care of that texture, like Americans have.  Hence the better and thicker hair health and lengths.

As many of the Haitian sisters can witness to and well as Brazilian, they like to remain natural and use natural measures.  On a _basic _level... that is it.

Much Love


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it's all diet.

I notice when I go back my island diet my hair grows like crazy. Lots if fresh fruits and veggies, rice and beans and fresh meat at dinner. 

Lots of water too and exercise. Walk more places instead of driving and do some exercises at your desk instead of just sitting there.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jul 12, 2013)

i am convinced that no matter where blk women are from that the ones who have beautiful hair do any/all of the following:

eat plenty of fruits & veggies with a little lean protein thrown in

drink lots of water

practice no/low manipulation styles

have a simple regimen

exercise


I don't think there is some mythical, unattainable secret that is hidden  for long hair...I have seen many black women from places all over the world with lovely or jacked up hair at any given time!


----------



## trclemons (Jul 12, 2013)

Found this website that claims to sell Haitian Black Castor Oil:  http://www.kreyolessence.com/.  Anybody ever heard of or tried this?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 12, 2013)

trclemons said:


> Found this website that claims to sell Haitian Black Castor Oil:  http://www.kreyolessence.com/.  Anybody ever heard of or tried this?



trclemons
I just got this in the mail today!  I used it to seal after henna and moisturizing on damp hair. Its nice and thick but not as much as the refined kind. I love it!!  I then did a very light flat iron and my hair is laid. I plan to massage my edges to thicken them up.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 12, 2013)

is haitian castor oil supposed to be h'uille mascreti? cause the ones at the bss store look so diluted and clear in comparison  but kinda has a similar smell


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 12, 2013)

I will be selling that good old jbco a month from now. I haven't worked out the shipping details as yet but feel free to pm me if you are interested.


----------



## trclemons (Jul 13, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> trclemons
> I just got this in the mail today!  I used it to seal after henna and moisturizing on damp hair. Its nice and thick but not as much as the refined kind. I love it!!  I then did a very light flat iron and my hair is laid. I plan to massage my edges to thicken them up.


Now I feel comfortable buying it.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 14, 2013)

I remember when this thread was first started.  Wow, it's still being read by other members.

Just because it's old doesn't mean it's not good.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 14, 2013)

ScorpioLove said:


> is haitian castor oil supposed to be h'uille mascreti? cause the ones at the bss store look so diluted and clear in comparison  but kinda has a similar smell



ScorpioLove
The bottle says organic & unrefined. For ingredients it says Lwil Maskreti


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 15, 2013)

^^The one from haiti that I get (my family brings me some when they come visit) is very very thick and dark, like molasses.  If you see its still very dark in a clear bottle then that's a good sign they didn't dilute it. Good to know it's available online.


----------



## GreenBloodyShoe (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm half Haitian but I don't know that much about what Haitian women due to their hair considering my father is Haitian and not my mother. What I noticed is that all the Haitian girls I know either have healthy thick long hair or are bald h e a d e d with licorice strips for hair that hang out in haphazard patches around their scalp that they slick back down with oil and gel. The girls with nice hair tell me they tend to eat a lot of fish, lean chicken, rice and beans and vegetables. Most Haitians love their plantains and lambi. I was also told that they tend to lay off their chemicals and heat as well as do hot oil treatments and scalp massages with Haitian Castor Oil or coconut oil. 

Now my bald h e a d e d friends and cousins tend to have adopted American hair care practices: relax every two weeks from the age of three, wear glued in weaves, wash your hair once or twice a year, dye, bleach, fry, abuse your hair and only use hair products in the ethnic section.


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 2, 2013)

DirectorChic said:


> My Observation:
> 
> What is it with American born sisters who think the other sisters from Brazil, and the Caribbean have some kind of "exotic" hair secret? lol. I sometimes have to chuckle.
> 
> ...


 

This is such a great post, I had to quote it. I 100% agree with the points mentioned above. 

This is slightly off topic, but I think its worth mentioning that some of us African - American bw are susceptible to being bamboozled by companies that are aware of our tendencies to exoticize everyone else's hair but our own and then go about creating products that aren't any good for our hair but they know we will buy b/c it has Moroccan/Brazilian/Dominican/etc. in the title. 

Isn't there a relaxer out there right now that is being positioned as a Moroccan hair ritual?..Please.


----------



## Holla (Aug 2, 2013)

While I agree with the basic premise of this post (i.e., we all have the same genetic makeup), I disagree that there are no differences among us. To me, the difference lies in what we have access to for our hair and for how long. Coconut oil has been a staple in the Caribbean community for much longer than it has been in the US.  Same with aloe vera.  Those used to be "exotic" and found only in the "international" aisles of regular supermarkets. Now, it's on every shelf   The same with shea butter from Africa and all for obvious reasons (to those not obvious, you need a certain climate to grow aloe plants, coconut trees, and shea trees). Many women abroad couldn't afford Pink Oil, bergamot, and Dax from America so they used what was available to them. 

When folks were in salons for hours on Saturdays, Black stylists were using curling wax to straighten hair with hot combs. That and maybe some "grease".  Dominican products were some of the first to have ceramides, silicone, and protein all in one product to protect and moisturize the hair during any heat process.  It wasn't SoftSheen. 

I'm not saying Americans didn't have their own innovative ways (after all Madam CJ invented the pressing comb) but we should appreciate diversity in hair care practices such that today, we can all benefit even if certain trends/products originated elsewhere. 


Disclaimer: I saw someone quote this post and I'm chiming in based on those two posts.  I'm not reading this entire thread. 



DirectorChic said:


> My Observation:
> 
> What is it with American born sisters who think the other sisters from Brazil, and the Caribbean have some kind of "exotic" hair secret? lol.  I sometimes have to chuckle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phaer (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep hearing about a leaf called 'lang boeuf' that they would dry, crush and mix with castor oil for growth, does anyone know what tree that leaf is from?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 26, 2013)

Lang de Boeuf

(Picris echioides)

Also known as: Ox-tongue
Available from:
(no sources known)







Source

Picris echioides  L.
bristly ox tongue, bristly oxtongue	
Picris echioides, a dicot, is an annual or perennial herb that is not native to California; it was introduced from elsewhere and naturalized in the wild.
 The California Invasive Plant Council (Cal-IPC) classifies the potential impact of Picris echioides on native ecosystems as limited (plant profile).

Communities:	 weed, species characteristic of disturbed places, wetland-riparian
Habitat:	 disturbed [Walker]
Wetlands:	Equally likely to occur in wetlands or non wetlands [U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service.]
Elevation:	 between 0 and 1476 feet
Family:	ASTERACEAE






Source


----------



## Phaer (Aug 26, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Lang de Boeuf
> 
> (Picris echioides)
> 
> ...



Is that a dandelion?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not sure, but it looks like a prickly one.


----------



## Phaer (Aug 26, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm not sure, but it looks like a prickly one.



From what I am reading, although it looks like a dandelion it is not. Will keep reading.


----------



## Royalty8790 (Dec 3, 2013)

I finally got some l'huile masketi but I don't know how to use it. Can somebody help me out?


----------



## Phaer (Dec 19, 2013)

Royalty8790 said:


> I finally got some l'huile masketi but I don't know how to use it. Can somebody help me out?



I just saw your question, I use it undiluted to grease my scalp. Some people mix it with another oil both to cover the scent and to dilute it. I used to mix it with aloe gel, that combo worked wonders for me when I had a bald spot.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 19, 2013)

Royalty8790 said:


> I finally got some l'huile masketi but I don't know how to use it. Can somebody help me out?




So many ways to use it! 

For hair:
You can add it to a prepoo or to a condish to DC after cleansing. 

As it was already mentioned, you can use it on your scalp a few times a week. 

You can use it to spot treat your scalp. Apply the l'huile in areas where there is less hair.

You can coat your hair with it (use very little bc it's very heavy) before washing with a shampoo. 

There are many other non hair uses. Just last week, my mom washed the oil and I drank it to cleanse out my system (mistine). We also massage achy joints with it or add it to a lotion or body creme for extra moisterization. Many many uses but I will stop here.


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 19, 2013)

DirectorChic said:


> My Observation:
> 
> What is it with American born sisters who think the other sisters from Brazil, and the Caribbean have some kind of "exotic" hair secret? lol.  I sometimes have to chuckle.
> 
> ...


Wow, I found the post I had made to this thread two years ago, and let's just say you can learn a lot in a couple of years. Knowing what I know now, with the progress I have made (I am now MBL), I would have to agree with this poster here, as others have. Most of the Caribbean ladies I know who have long, healthy hair simply do not mess with it. Be it natural or relaxed, they stay away from the heat, dye, gel, grease and other harmful stuff, moisturize with natural products and basically leave their hair alone. Once I got my regimen close to that (no way I'm using stinky castor oil, Haitian or Jamaican, in my hair!), it began to thrive and grow. So yeah, I would say now that it's much more about how we treat our hair than who we inherit it from that is the secret here.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh not this thread again. *groan*


----------



## Lucie (Dec 20, 2013)

caribeandiva said:


> Oh not this thread again. *groan*



Why are you groaning?


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 20, 2013)

Lucie said:


> Why are you groaning?



Cuz I spent so much time in there years ago reading and adding my 2 cents. I'm scurred to go back and see what I wrote.  I can't believe it's still popular.


----------



## Lucie (Dec 20, 2013)

I wrote in it too and no one responded to me. Pojab! LOL!!!


----------



## Lucie (Dec 20, 2013)

brownhaired_bonanza said:


> Maybe the Hatian women's hair secret is: they have no secret. If they don't excessively style and put all kinds of products in their hair perhaps it works all the better for them. One of my closest friends is always on the latest faster-hair-growing-product bandwagon. She's got tons of that stuff and, although her hair looks nice, it doesn't seem to be benefitting from half the things she uses in it. Less is more, perhaps?



This!!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow look at what I found: http://www.amazon.com/Betty-Hutton-...4911526&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=moelle+de+beouf  vegemoelle is the main ingredient not cow marrow not authentic


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 3, 2014)

I think their secret is that most have a good grade of hair.  Not saying that kinky hair can't grow (I have it), but it certainly makes things easier when you don't have to fight with your hair to groom it.


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 3, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> I think their secret is that most have a good grade of hair.  Not saying that kinky hair can't grow (I have it), but it certainly makes things easier when you don't have to fight with your hair to groom it.



Hair will grow if its treated properly.

We need to get out of this mind set of good hair/bad hair


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 3, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> I think their secret is that most have a good grade of hair.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 3, 2014)

What is a 'good' grade of hair?

My best friend who is Haitian has thick hair and not high porosity so she gets relaxers and her hair is APL and swinging. But true she has a very basic and simple hair regiment.

I have met other Haitian women with fine high po hair that is extremely short and hair looks like what they call 'tete grain?' (not spelling it correctly). 

I think high po and fine hair is the challenge not necessarily the 'grade' or curl pattern.

Best,
Almond Eye


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 5, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Hair will grow if its treated properly.
> 
> We need to get out of this mind set of good hair/bad hair



I'm not saying kinky is bad, but it IS a big challenge to care for.  It's so much Easier to have 4A or less hair type. I live KINKY everyday, and yes it's getting better, but good Lawd I've had to climb Mt. Everest to get my hair is groomable shape  It's a HARD, LONG road and not many of us kinky heads can get length (4C+)


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 5, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> I'm not saying kinky is bad, but it IS a big challenge to care for.  It's so much Easier to have 4A or less hair type. I live KINKY everyday, and yes it's getting better, but good Lawd I've had to climb Mt. Everest to get my hair is groomable shape  It's a HARD, LONG road and not many of us kinky heads can get length (4C+)




Again, I keep saying we need to stop this 4A or less hair is better to take care of. It is porosity and hair width that tends to be a problem especially with dryness and retention. 

My cousin is multi-ethnic. Her mum my aunty is West African and her father is European. She has okay what is called 3b/3c hair. When her hair is short and cannot be protectively styled and when she doesn't wash it often, because her hair is high porosity it looks dry and grows in the shape of an afro and you can't see any curls and her hair is fine. 

Since, she began washing her hair more often and her hair is longer since her hair cut five years ago, you can now see the curl definition and her hair is no longer an 'afro' shape it hangs.

But she still has high porosity hair the only difference is that she now knows how to care for it without it getting damaged. High porosity hair either does well kept short or very long. It is medium length that it becomes a challenge in terms of styling and many women seem to get stuck.

I have friends who are this so called 4A and have low to normal porosity hair and their hair doesn't encounter the same problems that I may have as a high porosity chick.

When my hair is short again because I cannot get it into protective styles, the air immediately dries out my hair and it looks very shrunken and even dry when it is not necessarily dry. Once, my hair grows past a certain length the same hair that looked this so called 4C-4Z hair looks a completely different hair type and by the way when people see my hair now at more than two inches and call is 4C it doesn't bother me at all. I am now transitioning again and it amazes me each time, when my hair is short you can barely see any curls unless I use any products but once it gets longer and the hair starts to hang it looks like a completely different head of hair. I really love the versatility of our hair from shrunken to stretched.

We need to stop worrying about hair types and focus on issues like hair retention and moisture. Many women hi po women that are stuck at the TWA or short medium stage unless they are slow growers need to either learn to co wash more often, or do more DC treatments and stop over manipulating their hair and stop blaming hair type. Long hair doesn't grow over night. Once I figured this out my hair is thriving since I shaved it in May, it is almost three inches and I venture to say it is probably three inches already it is just that my curls are tight and fine.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^ Why negate other people's personal experience with their own hair?!!!  I have my own hair problems with my kinky hair and while working through it, those are my experiences…same with that poster.

There are millions of people in India, Peru, etc. who have no clue about porosity, no access to fresh water on a daily basis, no conditioner, no nada and their hair is swinging down their back. Them and their long haired kids.  If length is the goal, then yes - some people with kinky hair have more challenges (all else being equal).  Some people with kinky hair don't have curls whether it is one inch or ten inches long..their hair will not change simply because it is longer. Same with some Asian folks who have 1a hair.  Their hair is the same regardless of length.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 5, 2014)

Holla said:


> ^^^ Why negate other people's personal experience with their own hair?!!!  I have my own hair problems with my kinky hair and while working through it, those are my experiences…same with that poster.
> 
> There are millions of people in India, Peru, etc. who have no clue about porosity, no access to fresh water on a daily basis, no conditioner, no nada and their hair is swinging down their back. Them and their long haired kids.  If length is the goal, then yes - some people with kinky hair have more challenges (all else being equal).  Some people with kinky hair don't have curls whether it is one inch or ten inches long..their hair will not change simply because it is longer. Same with some Asian folks who have 1a hair.  Their hair is the same regardless of length.



I think you have a very limited view of hair. Porosity is not about whether hair is straight or curly. I have seen some women with straight hair with high porosity hair and their hair is like straw. True, that many Afro haired women have high porosity hair but this is a big generalisation and also a big generalisation that all Asian women have this butt length hair. Some have curly hi po hair and I have seen it during my travels to my surprise and some have fine hair that is wispy and not that long at all. 

You can have long kinky hair and it does not have to curl. My grandmother and great grand mother were some of those women. And check out kimmay on youtube she has high porosity hair and her hair is almost tail length and she doesn't have curls.

If you keep limiting yourself and calling negativity upon your hair that is what you will get. When women ask me for advice on how to manage their high po hair and I ask them how many times a week do they moisturise or wash their hair and they wear extension braids back to back and if they comb their hair dry all the time and then keep quiet they wonder why all I can do is shake my head.

As you said it is your experience!!!!!!!!!!!Kinky hair that won't grow so if you know that why bother to listen to any advice.

You know what I just can't discuss this issue again. It's back to the drawing board very elementary. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2014)

My point is that regardless of whether some people have high/low porosity, high/low density, hi/low whatever, some hair types will reach floor length before kinky hair does (on average) even in a straightened state.   Millions of women in India, Peru, China, etc. don't know squat about porosity and I doubt they all have the same porosity levels. Yet, they all have long hair with extremely minimal effort.  Thus having long hair is simply not a matter of finding out the porosity of your hair….for them it's not even a factor. 

One can recommend techniques, products, discoveries, etc. but at the end of the day, if people want to say that based on their experience kinky hair is hella hard to deal with, then they are entitled to do so.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 6, 2014)

Well how about we get scientific with this debate

Hair goes through growing stages right?
Anagen is specifically the growing stage
That varies amongst peoples in even the same families 
Maybe theses supposed women from other places (long haired supposed capitals of the world )
have a longer Anagen phase 7 years
African descendents have a shorter phase possibly 5 years

Reason being?
Back to basics, because of the heat in Kemet (Africa)
(our continent of origin) we needed less hair
Maybe biologically that results in shorter Anagen phases 
to keep the body from becoming overheated.

There are many holes to my argument I'm sure
but this takes the color ethnicity good hair porosity width curl pattern anything superficial and vulnerable to a subjective view, out of the mix.
Now you're left with 2 factors, Anagen phase & Climate.

Also as someone else said earlier, the ability to take care of our  own hair was taken away from us the minute our ancestors were put into chains. 
*If they were caught with combs or any other hair ornaments they whipped.
*After months on the ships the hair was shaved off, being caked with feces, vomit, blood, and bugs
*We were moved from a hot tropical 365/24/7 place, to a temperate cold half the time place
no longer was the heat stimulating our scalp producing sebum (WHich goes a long way)
*We were not allowed to keep our hair in intricate styles(that goes along with our culture being completely taken away from us)

In general out beauty, black beauty, african kemetian beauty, pure beauty, was kept from us.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 6, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> So many ways to use it!
> 
> For hair:
> You can add it to a prepoo or to a condish to DC after cleansing.
> ...


 

You drank it? How did you drink this concoction?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Nov 6, 2014)

Leo24Rule said:


> You drank it? How did you drink this concoction?



Yeah it's pretty gross. My mom cleans the oil then she mixes it with aloe I believe. I forget. But she mixes it with something to change the viscosity. The concoction itself is called "mistine".


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 6, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> Yeah it's pretty gross. My mom cleans the oil then she mixes it with aloe I believe. I forget. But she mixes it with something to change the viscosity. The concoction itself is called "mistine".



Delurking to say:
My Panamanian mom did the same thing to me as a child. She mixed HBCO with either aloe vera (unfiltered bitter) gel & lemon juice or cooked onions, garlic & honey. She called these disgusting concoctions a “purge" or “washout"

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> Well how about we get scientific with this debate
> 
> Hair goes through growing stages right?
> Anagen is specifically the growing stage
> ...


 
No offense...but my first reaction: This is some BS. 

There are people in Africa who were never enslaved. Their lineage goes back for thousands of years (so no termperate climate change). They also didn't maintain elaborate hair styles. Yet, some African women have the same hair challenges as their long lost sistas in the New World. 

How would you explain THEIR dilemma when you remove the massa they never had?


----------



## DoDo (Nov 6, 2014)

Holla said:


> No offense...but my first reaction: This is some BS.
> 
> There are people in Africa who were never enslaved. Their lineage goes back for thousands of years (so no termperate climate change). They also didn't maintain elaborate hair styles. Yet, some African women have the same hair challenges as their long lost sistas in the New World.
> 
> How would you explain THEIR dilemma when you remove the massa they never had?



Oh dear, you seem to be under the impression the white man never colonized Africa.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 6, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Oh dear, you seem to be under the impression the white man never made it to Africa.


 
Every time I come in this thread something has me rolling


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2014)

People think colonization means everyone was in chains. 





DoDo said:


> Oh dear, you seem to be under the impression the white man never colonized Africa.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 6, 2014)

I am just going to leave this snippet of what colonization may have meant to Africans during the European colonial era. I am sure they didn't have as much time as they may have wanted for hair care among other things let's say.

"King Leopold II of Belgium called his vast private colony the Congo Free State. Effectively this meant those exploiting the area were free of all restraint and answerable only to the Belgian king.[13] The treatment of the Africans under this system was harsh enough to cause the other colonial powers to plead with the Belgian king to exercise some moderating influence. Eventually the Belgian government annexed the territory as a Belgian colony.[14]

Khapoya (pp. 134–143) notes the significant attention colonial powers paid to the economics of colonisation. This included: *acquisition of land, often enforced labour, introduction of cash crops, sometimes even to the neglect of food crops*, changing inter-African trading patterns of pre-colonial times, introduction of labourers from India, etc. and the continuation of Africa as a source of raw materials for European industry.[15] "

The bold there sounds familiar.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 6, 2014)

Actually quite the opposite.
Colonization is not just physical with chains
It's a mental take over.

That has happened to people every where and for centuries now.
Even as you read my response, you gave me a colonized response.
I OVERstand the brainwashing of my melanated people, so I can understand why you would view my response as "BS".

When  you finally do open your eyes, because even against your own wicked  odds I believe even you can become deprogrammed, you will look back at  these old ways of thinking, and wonder how could you ever whisper one  negative word about your own people. 

Those who OVERstand,  already know, there is no good hair. NO good genes. No easier hair. Eat  healthy, be healthy, think healthy, and live a natural life full of  love.(WAY easier said than done) I noticed another argument used earlier  was that even women in 3rd world countries with poor water etc... can  still maintain better hair than our people.I'm paraphrasing of course.  Well those people in 3rd world countries live a simpler life than we do.  They are not clouded with luxuries, and therefore not hindered by many  toxins.

This argument/debate goes so big wide and deep and the  topic of hair is just the beginning. If our black/brown melanated women  KNEW the TRUE history of their hair, why it coiled, what it is made up  of, and the essence of magic within it, they would never have anything  negative to say again.(nor would they treat their hair hatefully with  such harsh chemicals) 

I say to you, what makes you think Africa  and parts of it are still not colonized? Why do you even call it Africa?  Not Nubia, Kemet, El Kebelon (sp), Ethiopia, Mareta? Because Scipio  Africanus a white man that's why. You don't even know what to call your own homeland, so I can  understand the disconnect and UNDERstanding of your home. The the Kems  today you find with long hair are the older traditional type that have  stayed away from that white ideology and live a KISS non western life.  But skin bleaching and relaxers are the rage their. Thats why our  sisters are not growing their hair still. 





Holla said:


> People think colonization means everyone was in chains.


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I am just going to leave this snippet of what colonization may have meant to Africans during the European colonial era. I am sure they didn't have as much time as they may have wanted for hair care among other things let's say.
> 
> "King Leopold II of Belgium called his vast private colony the Congo Free State. Effectively this meant those exploiting the area were free of all restraint and answerable only to the Belgian king.[13] The treatment of the Africans under this system was harsh enough to cause the other colonial powers to plead with the Belgian king to exercise some moderating influence. Eventually the Belgian government annexed the territory as a Belgian colony.[14]
> 
> ...


 
What does all of that have to do with how Black people (various Africans in particular) take care of, grow and retain the length of their hair? 





bronxsoloist said:


> Actually quite the opposite.
> Colonization is not just physical with chains
> It's a mental take over.
> 
> ...


 
I've been to different countries in Africa....all up in rural areas where no White man has probably ever set foot and I know what I have seen as to their lifestyle and hair practices. Not universal to the continent or even to the entire country but enough to give me some perspective. I'm not going to defend colonialism but I also won't act like simply because of it, our hair tends to be shorter or retain less in length. 

Plus, your post reminds me of what Black Israelites spew on a daily basis(you know them since you know about the Bronx). While lecturing to me in English ...ummmm the colonizer's language  ....they wonder why everyone else doesn't know 100+ translations for "Africa" in various continental languages. Comical at best.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 6, 2014)

I didnt say because of colonization our hair is shorter
I said due to biology and lack of knowledge
And black isrealites find themselves in harlem and bk
not the bronx
We can go from hair to biology to africa to colonization to religion
the fact remains that brainwashed thinkings of black hair is just that
Brainwash.

If you and others choose to believe that your hair does not grow because you were given a sub par combo of hair genes, then who am I or anyone else to defend that?  I'm sure most of my beautiful type 4 ladies would agree with me when I say we got the luckiest combo ever and should be so lucky. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 6, 2014)

It seems like this "good" hair debate is never going to end.

I don't know exactly what my hair type is (somewhere in the 4s) but I do know I have good hair because it's healthy. When I'm not doing something ignorant to it, it sheds normally and doesn't break off (again, when I'm not doing something stupid). 

When people start categorizing "good" hair by texture, then yes, by default, they are saying some other type of hair is "bad" or "difficult" because it's more textured. I've met countless women with straight/slightly wavy hair who spend WAY more time on their hair than I do (to get pretty much the same result) but they are considered to have "good" hair because it's naturally straighter than mine. Dumbest thing in the world.


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> I didnt say because of colonization our hair is shorter
> I said due to biology and lack of knowledge
> And black isrealites find themselves in harlem and bk
> not the bronx
> ...


 
Black Israelites have been all over NYC now for almost 100 years, ever since their founder inspired synagogues to be set up in Brooklyn, Harlem, Queens, AND the Bronx. I'm in the DMV now and they are even hanging out in front of the Verizon Center. They weren't going to skip the Bronx before heading south. Given that you didn't know that much about the Bronx, I question your knowledge about Africa. 


My 4 a/b hair has reached great lengths and I have hair idols with 4a/b that reached waist length and beyond so I am not pressed about hair growing. I never said anything about it being good hair or bad hair. Nothing about kinky hair being subpar. I simply pointed out that some hair textures retain length easier than those with a kinkier texture. There is nothing inherently bad about that - no more than someone saying some people have skin that naturally is blemish-free while others have to do more to thwart skin issues to maintain a more even complexion.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Nov 6, 2014)

Trying to discredit me 
whether facts or opinions
doesn't change the fact
that you hold a certain disbelief
about your own hair.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Nov 6, 2014)

............................


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2014)

bronxsoloist said:


> Trying to discredit me
> whether facts or opinions
> *doesn't change the fact*
> that you hold a certain disbelief
> about your own hair.


 
*That* is your OPINION, not fact.  

It is not my opinion that the Bronx has Black Israelites; it is a fact -something you were wrong about.  Given that you don't know the difference between facts and opinions, I further question your knowledge about Africa. 

No seriously.....we obviously have different thoughts about hair and that is fine. Happy Hair Growing to you too!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 12, 2014)

Halleluyer to the bold.  You are on point!  I will no longer talk about the grade of hair, moisture retention is the key to all manageable and beautiful hair regardless of type.  



almond eyes said:


> Again, I keep saying we need to stop this 4A or less hair is better to take care of. It is porosity and hair width that tends to be a problem especially with dryness and retention.
> 
> My cousin is multi-ethnic. Her mum my aunty is West African and her father is European. She has okay what is called 3b/3c hair. When her hair is short and cannot be protectively styled and when she doesn't wash it often, because her hair is high porosity it looks dry and grows in the shape of an afro and you can't see any curls and her hair is fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 27, 2015)

I think it's the daily rice and beans that we eat. When I was younger and at home and ate "diri a pois" (rice and beans) everyday, my hair was so much better than what it is now. Haitians don't eat out much, they don't mess with processed foods much.  Rice, variety of beans, cornmeal, yams, green bananas, some meat or chicken, and stews made with cow foot or some good bone. 

L'uile maskreti is a goodie too but I can't use it on my scalp much.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 28, 2017)

The company Curls Dynasty is created and owned by a Haitian woman. I look forward to using her entire line. I love the Pumpkin Mint mask.

https://curlsdynasty.com/


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 28, 2017)

Smiley79 said:


> The company Curls Dynasty is created and owned by a Haitian woman. I look forward to using her entire line. I love the Pumpkin Mint mask.
> 
> https://curlsdynasty.com/


Hey thanks!  This looks wonderful!!! I will support!!!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 28, 2017)

She still has a little Haitian accent too. Very proud of her.


----------

